# How much bandwidth do you use per month with plan



## R2K (May 21, 2011)

i am using BSNL 750UL from 8 april 2011 to 30april
DL for april : 51.83 GB
Upload for april : 6.51 GB

This month i have already used around
DL : 52.27 GB
upload : 24.94 GB

So how much bandwidth do you guys burn per month on an average


----------



## mitraark (May 22, 2011)

I have BSNL 500C Plan , 2 mbps night unlimited.

Per Month
DOwnload ~ 100-110 GB
Upload ~ 25-35 GB

Will change to BB625 Unlimited 256kbps from next month. Really don;t have much downloads to do now , but unlimited is essential nowadays.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 22, 2011)

BSNL  UL 750

April

Download Volume(GB     60.05
Total Upload Volume(GB)  36.96
Total Volume (GB)            97.01


May  
D  = 47.11GB
U= 32.63
T=79.74


not a heavy downloader xd


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 25, 2011)

BSNL UL 750

Doesnt cross 10 GB per month, either Upload or Download.


----------



## nims11 (May 25, 2011)

BSNL 500FN
monthly free day usage - 2.5 GB
my monthly day usage - 3 GB

my usage during the UL time - 15-20GB


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 26, 2011)

I have Airtel 2Mb/s 1699 plan.

It has 40GB fup that for some reason is not enforced in my connection.I cross 60-70GB easily on regular use,and during heavy use 100GB+ download not uncommon.on average it is 120GB/month.


----------



## Sarath (May 26, 2011)

AIRTEL 4mbps 1599plan    FUP:25GB

Monthly DL: 10GB avg
MAY: 30GB and still counting

On another note What do you guys download so much? 50GB


----------



## R2K (May 26, 2011)

^^
50 GB is nothing....!!!


----------



## Akshay (May 26, 2011)

Tata Wimax unlimited plan - 384kbps during the day and 1.5 mbps from 10pm to 8am (Rs.1250/month).
April 
DL - 35GB
UL - 18GB


----------



## baiju (May 26, 2011)

Sarath said:


> AIRTEL 4mbps 1599plan    FUP:25GB
> 
> Monthly DL: 10GB avg
> MAY: 30GB and still counting
> ...



Try downloading BRRIP movies. you will know.


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2011)

It seems most of the guys download very less

I dont want to promote pirecy ...soo good going guys

I download nearly 3.5 GB * 30 = nearly 105 GB every month 
with BSNL 600 Combo


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

I am using BSNL 250/month.
Limit is 1 GB for upload and download.

I use precisely that much.


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> It seems most of the guys download very less
> 
> I dont want to promote pirecy ...soo good going guys
> 
> ...



looks like i will download more than that this month


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2011)

Last month (April):
Upload- 3.7 GB
Download- 105 GB

This month, (May)
Upload- 1.4 GB
Download- 29.5 GB

Plan- BSNL UL750+


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

BSNL EVDO unlimited. Don't know why and how but no bill has been since September 2010. Average usage:- 100-150 GB per month. It was over 200GB in the first 3 months of this year. Will post details once I go home as I use networx which will give some historical insights.

BSNL BB Plan Home Combo 600 Night UL. Some 50 GB traffic usage this month owing to vacations. Even then, don't download much these days.


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Last month (April):
> Upload- 3.7 GB
> Download- 105 GB
> 
> ...





Skud said:


> BSNL EVDO unlimited. Don't know why and how but no bill has been since September 2010. Average usage:- 100-150 GB per month. It was over 200GB in the first 3 months of this year. Will post details once I go home as I use networx which will give some historical insights.
> 
> BSNL BB Plan Home Combo 600 Night UL. Some 50 GB traffic usage this month owing to vacations. Even then, don't download much these days.



100+ GB a month....24/7 downloads or what ?....


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> 100+ GB a month....24/7 downloads or what ?....



Yeah...


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2011)

At a nice ideal speed BSNL 600combo plan can give nearly 3.8-4gb in 6 hrs at night 

What else do we want

I even sometime download 120GB a month...it depends of what u r downloading..

These PS2 games have very less seeders


----------



## R2K (May 27, 2011)

I always wanted to run a 24/7 download rig. i even got a spare pc and a UL750 BB conn,
In my area sometimes power goes out for like 5 min for every 2-3 hour( i don't know wtf is the problem with the electricity dept here) 
At that time the pc turns off and still remain in that off state even after the electricity comes back after 5 min. Is there any way i can make my pc turn on automatically after electricity shows up? (lol i don't think i am explaining this very well)
This gets the downloads interrupted when i am asleep at night or when i am not at home


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> At a nice ideal speed BSNL 600combo plan can give nearly 3.8-4gb in 6 hrs at night
> 
> What else do we want
> 
> ...



Less seeders? I download Bengali movies from one site and you have to put up with 1-2 seeders. Even with 24x7 downloading, one 700mb DVDrip takes couple of days or even more to be completed.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2011)

Plan :-  Airtel 699

Download:- 80 GB
Upload:-  40 gb 

Total :- 120 gb...this r minimum


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2011)

R2K said:


> 100+ GB a month....*24/7* downloads or what ?....



With my rig if I run it for 24/7, my parents will kill me with an axe. Last month the duration was 383 hours. Now please don't ask me how.


----------



## Sarath (May 28, 2011)

One thing seems to be sure. Everything contributing to these DLs is Movies and Games. 
And the only reason uploads are so high is coz everyones torrenting. 

What percentage of the usage comes under legal downloads? 

On another note i get 1GB/hour at 4mbps. Torrents run at 300kbps (damn seeders) which gives me another 100kbps for youtube which is what I do.
I can live with FUP but not slow speeds.


----------



## mitraark (May 28, 2011)

Well we all know what is the untold truth about what we download , ~100+ GB every month. Otherwise there will be no more need than a few GBs of bandwidth , even if one watches Youtube videos every day.

And now it really feels like there is nothing else to download . Have applied for change from 500C [ 2 Mbps Night Unlimited ] to UL625C [ 256 kbps Unlimited ] , hopefully will be changed fom June 1. 256kbps , too less to download big amounts , will download something if necessary otherwise PC remains off [ My PC has been on from 0200-0800 almost everyday since 2009 ] For bulk downloads i have my college ISP anyways , can download 10 GB/Hour


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2011)

mitraark said:


> And now it really feels like there is nothing else to download . Have applied for change from 500C [ 2 Mbps Night Unlimited ] to UL625C [ 256 kbps Unlimited ] , hopefully will be changed fom June 1. 256kbps , too less to download big amounts , will download something if necessary otherwise PC remains off [ My PC has been on from 0200-0800 almost everyday since 2009 ] For bulk downloads i have my college ISP anyways , can download 10 GB/Hour



Bro just check the offer would have already been changed...I made this mistake thinking they wil change from 1st but they changed at the same day I applied...but good for u that its unlimited...they charged me 2k for my usage

Yes without any games and movies 100GB is not required...I was perfectly happy with my 750UL before...


----------



## mitraark (May 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Bro just check the offer would have already been changed...I made this mistake thinking they wil change from 1st but they changed at the same day I applied...but good for u that its unlimited...they charged me 2k for my usage
> 
> Yes without any games and movies 100GB is not required...I was perfectly happy with my 750UL before...



No ot cannot be that they changed. I am getting 200kbps download speed. BB625 is 256 kbps [32KB/s]


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> With my rig if I run it for 24/7, my parents will kill me with an axe. Last month the duration was 383 hours. Now please don't ask me how.



how did u manage to download that much if u didn't go 24/7...i am also using UL750 conn. And that duration thing is nothing as it shows the time duration for which the router connected to the ISP not the actual usage time period.



Sarath said:


> One thing seems to be sure. Everything contributing to these DLs is Movies and Games.
> And the only reason uploads are so high is coz everyones torrenting.
> 
> What percentage of the usage comes under legal downloads?
> ...



I don't know why but its hard to love torrenting...
i always prefer File hosting sites


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

OK some data I got from networx which is logging my internet usage data since 11 Sep 2009.

Usage since that day till now:
DL - 1548gb
UL - 165gb
Dial-up duration (EVDO) - 8672 hrs ie 361 days.

Highest downloaded in a month - Feb 2011 - 255gb
Highest uploaded in a month - March 2011 - 17gb

No wonder my 4tb storage is getting smaller and smaller everyday.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

R2K said:


> how did u manage to download that much if u didn't go 24/7...i am also using UL750 conn. And that duration thing is nothing as it shows the time duration for which the router connected to the ISP not the actual usage time period.


I know that. The fact is my router was on for 383 hours, it's the Netgear DG834G, atm you switch on the router, it's connected to internet, (of course you've to wait till the Link comes up). So that time is not my download time. The router is on for almost 12-15 hours per day, my PC is Off at that time, I Wi-Fi a lot, that's why. So the actual Download time may be around 250-260 hours, max.
As I said I don't wanna share how I do that, but do know, that I do.




R2K said:


> I don't know why but its hard to love torrenting...
> *i always prefer File hosting sites*



Same here.



Skud said:


> No wonder my 4tb storage is getting smaller and smaller everyday.



Just think how my 500GB is smothering me then


----------



## Sarath (May 28, 2011)

And to think that I had a 220GB HDD on my lappy for all the downloads. Thankfully the 640GB ext drive came in at the right time. 

I was just thinking. Instead of getting a download rig isnt it better to go for a router which is capable of using the torrent by itself [inbuilt bittorrent] and storing it on a ext HDD.
Unless ofcourse you have an old zombie PC doing the job for you.

Legal DL: /month
PS3: 10-15GB/month [Demos, Patches, PSN?, and online play]
Youtube: 5GB? maybe
Torrent: Mostly anime 5GB


----------



## R2K (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Just think how my 500GB is smothering me then



WTH...you got an awesome spec rig(from your siggy) and just 500GB hdd



Skud said:


> OK some data I got from networx which is logging my internet usage data since 11 Sep 2009.
> 
> Usage since that day till now:
> DL - 1548gb
> ...



I am gonna come to your place with my HDD...LOL



Sarath said:


> I was just thinking. Instead of getting a download rig isnt it better to go for a router which is capable of using the torrent by itself [inbuilt bittorrent] and storing it on a ext HDD.



That kinda routers with bittorrent feature are hard to manage and build...i guess


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Just think how my 500GB is smothering me then




Add more!!!



R2K said:


> I am gonna come to your place with my HDD...LOL




Anyday, Anytime, buddy. You are always welcome. Just ensure your HDD has enough space to take it.


----------



## mitraark (May 28, 2011)

I have mostly TV Serial occupying almost 2 TB of my total 4 TB . My home uTorrent shows DL - 1.2 TB , UL-  336 GB , since don;t know exactly when but must be before Jan 2010. And from college i download from File Hosting Sites , IDM doesn;t show any download stats


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

^^Which language? Only english?


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

R2K said:


> WTH...you got an awesome spec rig(from your siggy) *and just 500GB hdd*



Yes 



Skud said:


> Add more!!!



Yea, have plan to buy a 2TB around puja.


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

That will be a nice Puja gift.


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> ^^Which language? Only english?



Yes only english , except for Sarabhai vs Sarabhai 



ithehappy said:


> Yea, have plan to buy a 2TB around puja.



I will also buy one 2TB , hopefully by Mid July when my Sen starts. Waiting for prices to come down below 4k.


----------



## R2K (May 29, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I have mostly TV Serial occupying almost 2 TB of my total 4 TB . My home uTorrent shows DL - 1.2 TB , UL-  336 GB , since don;t know exactly when but must be before Jan 2010. And from college i download from File Hosting Sites , IDM doesn;t show any download stats



I am also into TV shows now


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

I may have some 50Gb Tv serials only

Remaining movies games video songs discovery etc

I have a collection of 450+ DVDs Write each and everything I downlaod


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I may have some 50Gb Tv serials only
> 
> Remaining movies games video songs discovery etc
> 
> I have a collection of 450+ DVDs Write each and everything I downlaod



I used to buy DVD;s in packs of 100 [ Bought two Sony 100 DVD Pack for RS 980 each  ] that was years ago. Most DVDs get corrupt , even before using once. Stopped using DVDs 2 1/2 years back. Even per GB cost is somewhat higher.


Better to download , Delete [ or keep if it is really important ] If you need something you deleted earlier ,download it again. I hardly have anything to download nowadays , i won't be devastated if one of my disk gets corrupted or something , i will just get it again.. Even 2 MBps for 6 Hours per day is good enough for me


----------



## The Conqueror (May 29, 2011)

What's the point in watching movies/serials again and again?


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

You relive your past. People have some favorite moments, scenes, songs etc. which they want to watch again and again. Something never gets old.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

yup u people have a point but keeping the data in a non-rewritable disc is much better then in an external hardrive...its secure, can not be deleted accidentally...Even my 2004 DVD are working fine...none got corrupted...

yaah there is not much point in watching same movie again ..but what if someday u had an urge to watch the movie...will u download again???

BTW I dont write Hindi movies much only selected...


----------



## R2K (May 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> You relive your past. People have some favorite moments, scenes, songs etc. which they want to watch again and again. Something never gets old.



i agree



sujoyp said:


> yup u people have a point but keeping the data in a non-rewritable disc is much better then in an external hardrive...its secure, can not be deleted accidentally...Even my 2004 DVD are working fine...none got corrupted...
> 
> yaah there is not much point in watching same movie again ..but what if someday u had an urge to watch the movie...will u download again???
> 
> BTW I dont write Hindi movies much only selected...



external hdd might be a better option as it is portable and easier to find specific file\data when you are looking for it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2011)

@R2K I think for watch-n-delete thing external hdd r the best...easy to search...and easy to carry


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

Skud said:
			
		

> Something never gets old


 

The best thing for heavy downloaders is an external hdd

Really helps, keeps even very old datd safe


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

20-40GB. 512Kbps i.e. 70 KBps.


----------



## R2K (May 31, 2011)

^^
for 512Kbps conn the maximum download rate is 64KBps...


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> for 512Kbps conn the maximum download rate is 64KBps...



Yes but i have heard people getting upto 70kbps on it. Really biased i should say, we should get 256 KB/s on 2 mbit but we hardlly manage 200


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> On another note What do you guys download so much? 50GB



we download till the well runs dry.....  (nimboo nichhod download )

well my usage of April 11

*Total DL+UL: 86.8 GB*

but it was 7days my net was down otherwise it wud had been 100+GB 

speed:1Mbps (2Mbps @night) UL
charge: Rs 993 only
NO FUP


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2011)

updated
May
Total Download Volume(GB)   76.84
Total Upload Volume(GB)        59.73
Total Volume (GB)                   136.57


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

During downloading heydays, I have downloaded more than 200gb per months, and that too free.


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> for 512Kbps conn the maximum download rate is 64KBps...


I get an average of 70KBps because my bandwidth is not limited. Even sometimes my internet speed fluctuates upto 200KBps for some seconds and then drops back to 70KBps.


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> On another note What do you guys download so much? 50GB



When you have enough speed and HDD space you download all kinds of crap you don't even need. I downloaded 1080p Videos from Youtube , LinusTechTips . it shows a guy unboxing new products and telling its specifications. Really , 500 MB for 5-6 minutes of him opening a box of i7 980.


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Buddy, even I do the same!!! LinuxTechTips, TimeToLiveCustoms, GameTrailers, GameSpot, IGN, Zee Bangla - mostly useless. But these days we are too lazy to actually search for and delete the files.


----------



## R2K (Jun 6, 2011)

In may my downloads peaked at 95 GB and uploads at 40 GB


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 6, 2011)

download : 60-65 gb ( would be more if i had better speeds)

upload : 10-15 gb ( would be more if i had better speeds)


----------



## mitraark (Jun 6, 2011)

Got 256kbps Unlimited from June 1 , now Download would be probably 5 GB /month , Upload 10-15 GB /// Keeping PC on for downloading only 100 MB/ hour , seems wasteful


----------



## R2K (Jun 6, 2011)

^^why did u go with 256kbps??????


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

Writing Disks is expensive. Why not get a ext/int HDD for the same. Plus DVDs etc are prone to heat and moisture; ate away some of my DVDs this way.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 7, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^why did u go with 256kbps??????



Unlimited. And i do not stay at home much , here till Mid July , Sem break. And 256 kbps is not really that bad for browsing ... Youtube requieres patience though


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a plan of 2mbps (airtel), FUP being 20GB, but i end up using 95 GB


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 13, 2011)

BSNL 500 night unlimited.... 
Average uses 25-35 Gb per month.....


----------



## mastiguy (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Beam 20Mbps @Rs 2500/- pm.

Usually i download 5-10 gb per day


----------



## nilanko (Jul 16, 2011)

^Wow!  You must be getting d/l speed of about 2.5 MBps, right?


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 17, 2011)

I had ul plan on BSNL 3G which is now discontinued 

I downloaded 153 GB and uploaded 17.8 GB only from torrents in just a month! Now I am stuck with just Rs 606 plan - 1 GB during day and 6 GB at night. I miss downloading


----------



## mastiguy (Jul 18, 2011)

nilanko said:


> ^Wow!  You must be getting d/l speed of about 2.5 MBps, right?



I usually download 4 files at a time. for every file i will be getting 500-510 KB/sec


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

My BB usage has increased to 1.2 GB overall. But I am still stuck at 1 GB plan /month



			
				 mastiguy said:
			
		

> I use Beam 20Mbps @Rs 2500/- pm.
> 
> Usually i download 5-10 gb per day


 Very very impressive


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

I download 120GB+ at night.

But at daytime I end up using 5GB per month even though I have FN600 plan, so bill comes around 1.2k, not bad, but still very costly.


----------



## R2K (Jul 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> My BB usage has increased to 1.2 GB overall. But I am still stuck at 1 GB plan /month


1.2 GB / month ?

I download that much in every 5.5 hours...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

R2K said:


> 1.2 GB / month ?
> 
> I download that much in every 5.5 hours...



you guys are very lucky 
I have to manage with that much for a WHOLE MONTH


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 25, 2011)

R2K said:


> 1.2 GB / month ?
> 
> I download that much in every 5.5 hours...



I use that much in 1 hr


----------



## akash22 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use the Aircel pocket internet from my sony ericsson so not much speed but max goes upto 30kbps.

last month:
dwnload=7.62gb
upload=507mb

this month:
dwnload=6.89gb
upload=236mb
total=7.12gb

hope to dwnload more if mine speed wud have increased or stayed constant


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

^buddy from screenshot....did u kept 24hrs downloading


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys I got myself a unlimited BSNL 256 kbps connection and from last 3 days I have already used around 2 GB data 


			
				 annindyadas said:
			
		

> I use the Aircel pocket internet from my sony ericsson so not much speed but max goes upto 30kbps.
> 
> last month:
> dwnload=7.62gb
> ...


 This seems unreal. How much money do you pay for GPRS?


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 25, 2011)

96gb my highest per month
bsnl home500

i think im not utilizing it to the max


----------



## akash22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^buddy from screenshot....did u kept 24hrs downloading



lol!!!!!! but no buddy my dad won't allow me to run my pc 24 hrs . basically i run my pc for 6-15hrs.



thetechfreak said:


> Guys I got myself a unlimited BSNL 256 kbps connection and from last 3 days I have already used around 2 GB data
> This seems unreal. How much money do you pay for GPRS?



well i paY Rs98 for a month


----------



## asingh (Jul 26, 2011)

This month till today:

UL: 70GB
DL: 23GB

Last month:

UL: 50GB
DL: 21GB


----------



## R2K (Jul 27, 2011)

For the month of June
DL 102 GB
UL   8 GB
I think this is the first time my downloads peaked 100+GB a month



dashing.sujay said:


> I use that much in 1 hr


If I had a conn. with that kinda speed ,I guess I will be spending my whole savings on buying HDDs 



thetechfreak said:


> Guys I got myself a unlimited BSNL 256 kbps connection and from last 3 days I have already used around 2 GB data



Dude..thats pretty low amount of bandwidth usage for 3 days
You really need to put some hardwork into this


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just completed 1.3GB in 10Hrs and that too from DoCoMo GPRS ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2011)

R2k said:
			
		

> Dude..thats pretty low amount of bandwidth usage for 3 days
> You really need to put some hardwork into this


 I know 

Will post in a week on how much I have used  It should cross 10 GB by then.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2011)

with Bsnl 600Combo my 

DL = 70GB
UL = 21GB

didnt download much this month

But I am changing it to 750 unlimited from next month...bored of downloading stuff from last 6 months...I may have downloaded nearly 500GB in 6 months


----------



## R2K (Jul 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Just completed 1.3GB in 10Hrs and that too from DoCoMo GPRS ...



Good luck with that phone...



sujoyp said:


> with Bsnl 600Combo my
> 
> DL = 70GB
> UL = 21GB
> ...



Didn't download much?
How much more did you expect to download with a BSNL 600 plan?



thetechfreak said:


> I know
> 
> Will post in a week on how much I have used  It should cross 10 GB by then.



Yeah...stay on top of it


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have Hathway 1mbps Unlimited Plan.

10-20GB Per Month

Next Month will be upgrading to 5mbps Hathway Pentaway Plan (9GB Downloading Per Month)


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone not UL'ing is a LEECHER..!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Anyone not UL'ing is a LEECHER..!



 & Seeders will get Samsung galaxy S2 as prize


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2011)

@R2K I download near to 95+GB every month...In normal situation I can download nearly 3.7 GB every night 

But now I lost interest in doing all these and concentrating more in you tube tutorials and Photography  soo now need unlimited connection


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

This month's chart:-

*BSNL BB FN600: *

DL: 53.5GB
UL: 2.3GB


*EVDO:*

DL: 166GB
UL: 11GB


BB was underutilized due to problems with my Desktop. EVDO was solid during it's 720 hrs runtime. That's 24x30 and a rest day.


----------



## stonecaper (Aug 1, 2011)

BSNL HOme Combo Plan 500

Total Download Volume(GB) -  38.76

Total Upload Volume(GB) -  1.99

Total Volume (GB) -  40.75

Total Duration  (HH:MM:SS) -  116:35:11

*www.speedtest.net/result/1413914991.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 8, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Yes but i have heard people getting upto 70kbps on it. Really biased i should say, we should get 256 KB/s on 2 mbit but we hardlly manage 200


I get speeds upto ~280KB/s in IDM and ~260KB/s in torrents!! 



R2K said:


> For the month of June
> DL 102 GB
> UL   8 GB
> 
> If I had a conn. with that kinda speed ,I guess I will be spending my whole savings on buying HDDs



lol  I manage with just 500GB


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> I use the Aircel pocket internet from my sony ericsson so not much speed but max goes upto 30kbps.
> 
> last month:
> dwnload=7.62gb
> ...



Unfortunate Aircel has blocked P2P in my are. 
So,I have stopped using Aircel from last two month and speed was no not good enough at peak hours too.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

I have downloaded 2.2 Tb in last 16 months.  That includes a 6 month no internet connection time also  .


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome!!! 

How much HDD space you have bought during the period?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 8, 2011)

Most of the stuff is work and those have gone into DVD's .


----------



## akash22 (Aug 14, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Unfortunate Aircel has blocked P2P in my are.
> So,I have stopped using Aircel from last two month and speed was no not good enough at peak hours too.



Did it? but m ocassionaly downloading frm p2p without any problem


----------



## mitraark (Aug 15, 2011)

People think i am bluffing when I tell them i download upto 50-100 GB per day if i need it , but it is true 

Queued up around 50 GB now, hopefully will finish by tomorrow morning ...

*tpspic.me/i/idm2.jpg

Pardon the blurs.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

Gulp!  What is your internet speed?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2011)

@mitraark
Wow,so much download. 
Is it a FREE net ?.....




annindyadas said:


> Did it? but m ocassionaly downloading frm p2p without any problem



P2P not working on my both Aircel SIMs from last few months.


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

@mitraark: mind blowing, particularly with the network icon showing the exclamation mark.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

@mitraark: 50~100GB per day is expensive speed..how much speed u have?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

AFAIK Mitraak is using the college internet. 50GB a day FFS


----------



## Skud (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, NIT, Durgapur AFAIR.


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2011)

mitraark said:


> People think i am bluffing when I tell them i download upto 50-100 GB per day if i need it , but it is true
> 
> Queued up around 50 GB now, hopefully will finish by tomorrow morning ...
> 
> ...



50-100 GB a day ? WTF 
DID you just go and connect some sort of direct network cable from your PC to the web servers from which you are downloading ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> AFAIK Mitraak is using the college internet. 50GB a day FFS



Oiee.. fibre optics connection


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

I think his PC is connected directly to those under sealink cables


----------



## mitraark (Aug 16, 2011)

These kind of speeds are available in many colleges and offices, but unfortunately most have download sites blocked. Here in our college , P2P is blocked since this year but file hosts still work 

10 GB / hour may seem a lot in our country now but it is the normal speed in many countries, maybe in 5-7 years every home in India will download at that speed.


----------



## noob (Aug 17, 2011)

I use as much as bandwidth i can


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

Drats my pc wont be ablse to get probably 25 gb in my 256 kbps connection


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> People think i am bluffing when I tell them i download upto 50-100 GB per day if i need it , but it is true
> 
> Queued up around 50 GB now, hopefully will finish by tomorrow morning ...
> 
> ...



 Its speed in GODMODE  But dude, what do you download daily? I mean if i start getting such speeds, i'll end up stop downloading before than a month


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 29, 2011)

I find that even a humble 1mbps plan satisfies my needs. Still, planning to upgrade to 10Mbps by the end of the year. It's damn cheap here!

My stats:
(last month)
DL: 72.1 GB
UL: 51.5 GB

(last 6 months)
DL: 1,025 GB
UL: 945 GB

All this on a 160GB HDD.


----------



## akash22 (Aug 29, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> I find that even a humble 1mbps plan satisfies my needs. Still, planning to upgrade to 10Mbps by the end of the year. It's damn cheap here!
> 
> My stats:
> (last month)
> ...



where r u staying?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 29, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> where r u staying?



This AWESOME place: 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-communication/140823-beam-fibers-crazy-cheap-broadband-plans.html


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

LAST MONTH
DL - 275.41GB
UL - 24.45GB
Total - 299.88

Plan Airtel Turbo 1499 (IIRC).


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> LAST MONTH
> DL - 275.41GB
> UL - 24.45GB
> Total - 299.88
> ...



Oooh mannnnnnnnnnnnn...!


----------



## Sarath (Aug 29, 2011)

How the hell is 300GB possible on Airtel 

I have the 1499 plan too but I am capped at 25GB. Since airtel doesn't follow FUP that seriously I hase DLed upto 50GB but never more than that


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't even DL 24x7.

Probably be able to DL close to 1TB if I do that .


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2011)

Last month
DL 110 GB
Upload 12.1 GB


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

I am humble. 10GB a week here.


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2011)

DL : 84 GB
UL : 86 GB

It has been a whooping....! Month.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 30, 2011)

Dl : 118 gb
ul : 55 gb .


----------



## Krow (Aug 30, 2011)

All you guys with low upload as opposed to download (if your downloads are mostly torrents), SEED!


----------



## mitraark (Aug 30, 2011)

One can use Tata DoCoMo Rs 48 recharge for 21 Days Internet 2 GB , good enough for surfing - video/Flash content.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2011)

Last Month I used total :: 192 GB

Download :: 111 GB 
Upload :: 81 GB


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 15, 2011)

btw anyone experiencing probs with airtel 699 plan not able to download anyting from utorrent


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ No nothing like that. I am using that same plan


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 20, 2011)

Using BSNL UL 750, 512 Kbps unlimited

Do not download much these days, so modest figures 

For August : Download (26.41 GB), Upload (12.71 GB)

This month : Download (18.43), Upload (13.79)

Seems like will be a bit more this month.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 20, 2011)

mitraark said:


> These kind of speeds are available in many colleges and offices, but unfortunately most have download sites blocked. Here in our college , P2P is blocked since this year but file hosts still work



True that. Ive test my office network speed on speedtest,net and it showed *45 ms ping, 47.8 mbps download speed and 15 mbps on upload.* But download sites are blocked, damn web sense !


----------



## mitraark (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been using a paid Premium Link service since last month , downloaded 850 GB this month 

*i54.tinypic.com/2wq8q3a.jpg


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 28, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I've been using a paid Premium Link service since last month , downloaded 850 GB this month



Which ISP ? Plan ? What do you download by the way


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 28, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I've been using a paid Premium Link service since last month , downloaded 850 GB this month



damn wots ur isp and wots the premium site


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2011)

^^thats almost near to 1000GB...
how much is the downloading speed?


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

You are one lucky chap mitraark.


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2011)

This might be out of context but had Btjunkie been blocked by BSNL?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> This might be out of context but had Btjunkie been blocked by BSNL?



with BSNL net unable to access [google dns]
with online proxy site -Accessible , so guess yah blocked by bsnl


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I downloaded 2TB+ in last 6 months but now PC is gone but I have that much that should keep me occupied for quite some time but I'll a unlimited plan as soon as my PC gets back to me.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I downloaded 2TB+ in last 6 months but now PC is gone but I have that much that should keep me occupied for quite some time but I'll a unlimited plan as soon as my PC gets back to me.



and what is your isp and plan


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> and what is your isp and plan



I used to use MTNL 3G Data card and I recharged that with Rs 4500 for 6 months unlimited and no FUP.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

I downloaded near 150gb in last 15 days via my collage wifi 

as a result collage managed something that if someone install a torrent client then it connection get blocked.

I tried port forwarding , but failed.

Then i uninstalled utorrent and downloaded portable version .

 Its running fine again.

today started Portal (free) via Steam


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 9, 2011)

damn!!!wish it was available here too!!!


----------



## mitraark (Oct 10, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> damn wots ur isp and wots the premium site





Zangetsu said:


> ^^thats almost near to 1000GB...
> how much is the downloading speed?



This is the internet provided in our Hostels from our college [ Not Wi-Fi, we have LAN ]  

The premium site is AllDebrid. Download speed is ~ 5 MB/s reaching around 9MB/s , but at evening it decreases as everyone uses net then.


----------



## asingh (Oct 10, 2011)

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/uplloaded.png

I ain't no leecha.....!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

Around 100-250GB per month running PC 24x7x28, hardly using torrents.. I use filehosting sites like Fileserve. Unfortunately Internet plans are ridiculously expensive in India (exception: Beam Fibre Optics), wish prices were cheaper...

Connections:

BSNL EVDO @2.4Mbps Unlimited - Gives around 1 to 2.35Mbps.
Mobile 3G 7.2Mbps Limited - Gives around 3-4Mbps.


----------



## Alok (Oct 10, 2011)

^^wish price *will* cheaper.:


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2011)

Last Month I used 202GB

Download :: 108GB 

Upload :: 94GB

Hopefully this Month I will touch 1TB mark since I installed Networx that will be around 6-7 months back

This Month  first Time my FUP has been Active.. so only  D+U = 54GB

Has any one has problem like me.. Whose FUP got activated just this month. My Friends in neighborhood had this Same prob from this month. Before this I was somehow immune with this Virus(FUP). 

Heard about new policy of Trai.. No Roaming Charges and Broadband Should have at least 512 instead of current 256Kbps.. If this passes then after monthly cap we will have at least 512 Kbps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2011)

climbx said:
			
		

> Heard about new policy of Trai.. No Roaming Charges and Broadband Should have at least 512 instead of current 256Kbps.. If this passes then after monthly cap we will have at least 512 Kbps.


 So will this mean my 256 kbps BSNL unlimited connection will become 512 kbps  ?


----------



## tkin (Oct 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So will this mean my 256 kbps BSNL unlimited connection will become 512 kbps  ?


Won't matter much, 512kbps UL is already 750/-, they should just double the speeds for every plans.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So will this mean my 256 kbps BSNL unlimited connection will become 512 kbps  ?



Fingers crossed , me too 256kbps at home


----------



## vav (Oct 11, 2011)

used to download more than 70 Gb per month but becoz of fair user policy(after 10 gb downloading rate reduce to half) now days it hardly cross 20 GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2011)

My September 2011 Record-

Download-  19.414 GB 
Upload- 2.062 GB

Recorded using Datafox 

No. These are not due to torrents. Thanks to Steam downloading games through it


----------



## rishitells (Oct 11, 2011)

Bought Micromax 310G (Tagged With BSNL 3G  ) Today Along With Airtel Sim 
Really happy with the speeds, it crossed 340 kbps easily! 
Previously I thought of 352G (Max 7.2 kbps) but I wonder if the current speeds are going to cross 3-4 Mbps?
anyway, totally satisfied with the product till now


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 11, 2011)

tkin said:


> Won't matter much, 512kbps UL is already 750/-, they should just double the speeds for every plans.




but it will be great after monthly Cap. Currently which is ridiculously low just 256kbps. Now a days With so much Flash content,images,videos on websites. 512kbps is minimum needed to browse without much/decent lag.  256kbps Damn slow

+1 If they Double.. or at least they double-triple our monthly caps.  For me I believe which is 10GB


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

I guess they'll double the speed and not the caps. It'll be still nice. 1mbps UL for 750INR.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 12, 2011)

If they double the Speeds and not caps or does not even increase the Cap then Again it will be same scenario. As I say I have10Gb cap how long will it take to cover it up for 1mbps. This month itself I covered this 10gb cap in a day(literally) on just 512kbps.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2011)

It says the speeds will be 9x the current by 2014. Sounds too good to be true, but well, this guy also promised us a tablet.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 12, 2011)

sygeek said:


> It says the speeds will be 9x the current by 2014. Sounds too good to be true, but well, this guy also promised us a tablet.



lol so did he promise a fair investigation into the 2G scam,on the topic UL 512kbps from airtel is good although a FUP of 5gb is mentioned,the speed never comes down and also the guy promised me to make it Rs 499/month after 2 months of initial use btw i hate the speeds,would have loved UL 1mbps


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> If they double the Speeds and not caps or does not even increase the Cap then Again it will be same scenario. As I say I have10Gb cap how long will it take to cover it up for 1mbps. This month itself I covered this 10gb cap in a day(literally) on just 512kbps.



Why don't you use UL plans then ??
Man I can't live with a cap limit.



sygeek said:


> It says the speeds will be 9x the current by 2014. Sounds too good to be true, but well, this guy also promised us a tablet.



We are in India so it hardly matters what is being promised. If it even goes to 4.5x I'll be happy.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 13, 2011)

Speed with FUP is useless...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

Bandwidth used on my Vodafone 2g from last month
Download : around 250mb
up: Less than 5mb


----------



## Alok (Oct 13, 2011)

Airtel 2g current month
*downloaded 1.6GB + Youtube*
uploaded 25mb


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2011)

On DOCOMO 2g
dl - 1.4 gb
ul - 500mb


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 16, 2011)

BSNL 750 UL PLAN
last month results
DL:48.55 GB
UL:15.08 GB
TOTAL:63.63 GB


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

BSNL EVDO October results:-

DL: 151 GB
UL: 6.3 GB

All these in just 14 and half days.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 1, 2011)

Skud said:


> BSNL EVDO October results:-
> 
> DL: 151 GB
> UL: 6.3 GB
> ...


How are the pings while gaming with EVDO?


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Pings are bad, not suitable for gaming.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 1, 2011)

*BSNL UL750*
October, 2011
DL-25GB
UL-5GB
*Got this result from Utorrent only 



Skud said:


> BSNL EVDO October results:-
> 
> DL: 151 GB
> UL: 6.3 GB
> ...


Wow that's cool.
Speed is 2MB??Plan??


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Its EVDO UL. Speed varies, but these days it gives me at least 1Mbps on an average. Costs 717 per month (tax incl).


----------



## mitraark (Nov 4, 2011)

I am considering taking a 256 kbps plan of Alliance [ Kolkata ] , In torrents from local peers download speed is upto 10mbps . [ If only some Local Peer is seeding the torrent you want to download. Usually all the new and popular ones are available. They use torbox.net ]


----------



## akash22 (Nov 9, 2011)

!!!!


----------



## akash22 (Nov 9, 2011)

mitraark said:


> I am considering taking a 256 kbps plan of Alliance [ Kolkata ] , In torrents from local peers download speed is upto 10mbps . [ If only some Local Peer is seeding the torrent you want to download. Usually all the new and popular ones are available. They use torbox.net ]



ya even i heard about allianz sharing speed of 10 mbps but i also like to suggest you to try out wishnet cables  coz they are providing much better performance than bsnl 750ul and allianz but don't have sharing plan like allanz. and also the customer service is quite gud . i have faced only one prob in 2 mnth and whn I called them the fixed in 2 min. their plans are also attractive wth bttr prices


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2011)

My humble Bandwidth(only for torrents) usage on my UL 256 kbps connection(BSNL) *i.imgur.com/xOPN4.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 20, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Why don't you use UL plans then ??
> Man I can't live with a cap limit..



sorry Didn't check the thread in time..  I already have UL plan but with FUP doesn't matters how much speed you have after cap you come to 256kbps now that is disgusting..


----------



## mitraark (Nov 20, 2011)

I just got rid of the BSNL 625 Combo Plan , will probably get same speed Cable for Rs 450  Haven;'t decided yet.


----------



## R2K (Nov 21, 2011)

less than 1 GB as of now.

I started this thread while I was at home and was on a crazy download spree and averaged 80-100 GB per month 
Now I'm back at my stupid workplace and no free time .. GOD..I miss my downloads ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

currently using IDEA GPRS (rs 14 for 3days with 75MB limit)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

With my 4mbps (6=7mbps at night), I download around 200-250GB/month, uploading almost nothing.   <<-- I got kicked off from almost every t0rr3nt site for this kind of behavior of mine.


----------



## abhimi (Nov 21, 2011)

which ISP & plan?



d6bmg said:


> With my 4mbps (6=7mbps at night), I download around 200-250GB/month, uploading almost nothing.   <<-- I got kicked off from almost every t0rr3nt site for this kind of behavior of mine.


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Nov 21, 2011)

Unbilled Amount(Rs.)	From Date	To Date
0.00	*23/10/2011	20/11/2011*
Usage Type	Duration/Download	Units	Amount
DSL (Byte)	*50.27 GB*	5271261	0


----------



## Tenida (Nov 21, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> With my 4mbps (6=7mbps at night), I download around 200-250GB/month, uploading almost nothing.   <<-- I got kicked off from almost every t0rr3nt site for this kind of behavior of mine.



Which ISP/Plan/Damages per month??


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

Already downloaded over 223gb this month on EVDO. 

BB is giving problems though.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

abhimi said:


> which ISP & plan?


Local cable operator. ISP name: pacenet Meghbela (a branch of airtel)
Plan: 15K/year (made by Cable-wallah)



Tenida said:


> Which ISP/Plan/Damages per month??



Already discussed via PM. 



Skud said:


> Already downloaded over 223gb this month on EVDO.



BSNL?? and what about the damages?


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bsnl, 600 combo with 2.5 GB free data.

Download + upload approx 70 GB per month including night unlimited.


----------



## abhimi (Nov 21, 2011)

which area ? and avg dl/ul speed?




Skud said:


> Already downloaded over 223gb this month on EVDO.
> 
> BB is giving problems though.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently in Patna. Getting at least 1Mbps connection speed nowadays.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Currently in Patna. Getting at least 1Mbps connection speed nowadays.



How much damages per month ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2011)

717 all inclusive. 

But location is important. In Kolkata, at my home it shows no tower.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> 717 all inclusive.



Will it work in Mumbai ? (Non-BSNL Area Mtnl here) I thinking of replacing my Hathway Internet Connection. 



Skud said:


> But location is important. In *Kolkata*, at my home it shows no tower.



Most Geeks In India Are From Kolkata ?  Or Just TDF have most Kolkata Member.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 21, 2011)

But m from potoldanga


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> But m from potoldanga



Another Cal-Cutta-Geek.


----------



## Suvrojit (Nov 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> I am also into TV shows now



add me too!!!
I too download many english shows each week..no time to watch it on my lcd tv.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Most Geeks In India Are From Kolkata ?  Or Just TDF have most Kolkata Member.



this!!!


----------



## manoj_299 (Nov 22, 2011)

Add me too in Kolkata list


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Nov 23, 2011)

Unbilled Amount(Rs.)	From Date	To Date
0.00	23/10/2011	22/11/2011

Usage Type	Duration/Download(KB)	Units	Amount
DSL (Byte)	61473932 *(58.62 GB)*	6147435	0


----------



## macho84 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm it seems not able to utilize the usage. For me alteast 100+ gb up and down. Max reached 120gb few month closer say 115-123gb. 

The highest reached at the offer time. It was fun at that time.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2011)

Been a lame month. DL rig HDD is defunct.


----------



## hidrag (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a 512 kbps unlimited connection(Cable Broadband)

avg transfer(ul+dl)/month = 150 GB


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2011)

Started the download spree again yesterday.... But this time I'm using a shared wifi internet conn. instead of my own wired broadband.  Speed goes ridiculously low sometimes due to wifi signal issues there by breaking downloads from file sharing sites frequently. So this time I have to stick with torrents.

This might be a dumb question but
Is there anyway by which I can stop the torrents from degrading the internet speed on the network. I don't really want others to experience slow internet speed on network just because I'm running torrents. (Now I'm on a shared wifi internet conn.) i don't mind my torrent downloads getting slower when others are using internet. Is there any tweaks or work around for this ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Been a good month this time. Used around 50 gb with upload and download. Upload is around 10 gb.
Lots of downloading from Steam[Tf2 is a good bandwidth consumer]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 6, 2011)

BSNL 900 combo user here. 4mbps upto 8GB and 256kbps after that. 8GB gets consumed within first 10 days usually and then I get crap speeds 

Thinking of switching to a UL 1MBPS plan after 2012 price cuts start.

Didn't measure usage (dad lost the username and password to check in BSNL website and I never bother checking anyways now that we've fixed bill of 900rs), but I mostly watch HD youtube videos that take up a lot of bandwidth then OS updates and finally sis watches serials online.

Stopped downloading things to HDD because its more convenient to stream at full speed whenever I want to watch something. 500GB external HDD only has my own files and data like my photography collection. All my music/cartoons/sitcoms/serials I enjoy online


----------



## mitraark (Dec 6, 2011)

I too realised it is not possible to delete everything to get space  for new downloads  Have to slow down now that a new HDD is also not much probable with such high prices.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 6, 2011)

hidrag said:


> I have a 512 kbps unlimited connection(Cable Broadband)
> 
> avg transfer(ul+dl)/month = 150 GB



damages per month ??


----------



## R2K (Dec 7, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thinking of switching to a UL 1MBPS plan after 2012 price cuts start.



Are there gonna be price cuts in 2012 .... Any links?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 7, 2011)

anyone experiencing speeds cuts on airtel 699 plan mines been downgraded to 256kbps after 8.2gb


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 7, 2011)

R2K said:


> Are there gonna be price cuts in 2012 .... Any links?



Been hearing a lot about BSNL and co increasing bandwidth in existing plans.

Hopefully a 1MBPS plan should come under 1k


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

Even I am looking forward to it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Been hearing a lot about BSNL and co increasing bandwidth in existing plans.
> 
> Hopefully a 1MBPS plan should come under 1k


No problem paying 1k for a true uncapped 1MBPs plan


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Airtel gprs on 2g network,use=2GB, damage= 98+98 Rs /month


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Airtel gprs on 2g network,use=2GB, damage= 98+98 Rs /month



Why Rs 98 + 98 ? Isn;t it only 98 ?


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 8, 2011)

Downloaded close to 300 GB last month. I am on Beam 10mbps plan.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ damn!!feel like m being left out


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 9, 2011)

In east UP circle they provide only 1GB download for 98Rs valid for 1month. I consume 2GB in a month.





mitraark said:


> Why Rs 98 + 98 ? Isn;t it only 98 ?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 17, 2012)

had bsnl 500c with night unlimited untill my day-night cycle reversed  
1st month 147gig
2nd month 141gig
3rd month 146gig
now on 300homecombo, with its limit burned on the 7th itself. Currently on operamini 6.1(s60v3), it sucks to interact with forms on this browser, i am typing this message for the 4th time now and still not sure if it will be a success or not.


----------



## spraskar (Jan 22, 2012)

Plan        : BSNL UL750
Download : 100-120 GB per month
Upload     : 50-60 GB    per month

Have dedicated laptop working 24*7 to squeeze max out of this connection.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a download geek (but i just get them from friends who are) just using for surfing presently using Bsnl 3g rs96 plan for 256 mb usage ,speeds are very good nearly 3.2 mbps(downloading around 395kb/s in idm) in my Nokia 5230(max 3.6 mbps supported) connected to pc 
And using Bsnl 500 c plan night unlimited but modem is not working so will get it fixed soon...


----------



## arnab.d287 (Feb 7, 2012)

256 kbps line and downloading 30 gb per month on an average. Download speed goes to 25kbps max


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 7, 2012)

Mtnl freedom 800 combo @ 180-210 gigs every month(no fup).


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 7, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Not a download geek (but i just get them from friends who are) just using for surfing presently using Bsnl 3g rs96 plan for 256 mb usage ,speeds are very good nearly 3.2 mbps(downloading around 395kb/s in idm) in my Nokia 5230(max 3.6 mbps supported) connected to pc
> And using Bsnl 500 c plan night unlimited but modem is not working so will get it fixed soon...



how did you activate rs 96 plan ?
RC or something else ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 7, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> how did you activate rs 96 plan ?
> RC or something else ?



From main balance send 
HELP DATA3 to 52424 you will get the plans available in your area..


----------



## Neo (Feb 7, 2012)

arnab.d287 said:


> 256 kbps line and downloading 30 gb per month on an average. Download speed goes to 25kbps max



Ate you serious??


----------



## Neo (Feb 7, 2012)

spraskar said:


> Plan        : BSNL UL750
> Download : 100-120 GB per month
> Upload     : 50-60 GB    per month
> 
> Have dedicated laptop working 24*7 to squeeze max out of this connection.



What speed do you get?


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't download much last month. Then came to know that BEAM forgot to trigger the FUP last month. So in the last 3 days, downloaded 174 GB.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 7, 2012)

20GB
bsnl ul 900 @ 4mbps

Used to download 150gbs earlier when i was young in bsnl 500 plan.


----------



## Neo (Feb 7, 2012)

What is best plan for INTERNET under Rs.750??
Is it EVDO ?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 8, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> From main balance send
> HELP DATA3 to 52424 you will get the plans available in your area..



it deducted 2 rs from my balance and no sms received
will try calling cc today


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 8, 2012)

fz8975 said:


> it deducted 2 rs from my balance and no sms received
> will try calling cc today



Sorry bro  but in my area(rajasthan) thats what the procedure it....maybe different in yours best way is to call cc..


----------



## doom2010 (Feb 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> 717 all inclusive.
> 
> But location is important. In Kolkata, at my home it shows no tower.




What is your plan? I think 750+Tax is for unlimited plan...


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

I Guess im the lowest here
Dl- Maybe 10-12 gb a month

What do you guys download so much :O


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2012)

downloaded appx 20gb over Steam. and a few more gb spent in surfing and multiplayer gaming. 
upload less than 2 gb


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ you buy games over steam? I dont know how is it possible to fin full 5 gb/80% of 5gb within 2-4 days.Airtel cheats people


----------



## mitraark (Feb 24, 2012)

Download amount this month almost 1/20 of what i usually do.

Blame FBI.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Download amount this month almost 1/20 of what i usually do.
> 
> Blame FBI.


TPB still lives, isn't that enough?


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 28, 2012)

1 MBPs for Rs.5300/- per year
1.5 TB download a year
More than 120 GB per month


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 28, 2012)

rajivnedungadi said:


> 1 MBPs for Rs.5300/- per year
> 1.5 TB download a year
> More than 120 GB per month



Which ISP?


----------



## Neo (Feb 28, 2012)

rajivnedungadi said:


> 1 MBPs for Rs.5300/- per year
> 1.5 TB download a year
> More than 120 GB per month



That's damn cheap . Where do you live and which ISP?


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 28, 2012)

mostly I end up b/w 5-6 GB download a month. Most time is wasted in online gaming.


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

rajivnedungadi said:


> 1 MBPs for Rs.5300/- per year
> 1.5 TB download a year
> More than 120 GB per month


Which ISP? And where?


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Average of 40GB /month. On BSNL 1350 plan


----------



## tkin (Feb 29, 2012)

I ended up with a 2k bill this month, that's it, no more limited plans for me, switching to 512KBps unlimited


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 29, 2012)

which plan u used this month and how much u downloaded?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> which plan u used this month and how much u downloaded?


BSNL FN500, I download at night, but this month, I had to reinstall windows, so lots of updates etc, ended up with 12GB 

Update: Dad sort of forced me to take the unlimited plan, bye bye downloading.


----------



## mr-moustache (Mar 1, 2012)

Usage:
units in KB: 33216404
total duration (HH:MM:SS): 390:37:34

thats my last months usage according to my bill


----------



## $ilver[-]EAD (Mar 4, 2012)

Have BSNL UL 750+. FUP till 6GiB @1Mbps, 512 afterwards.. Lasted for just *3* days...
*With heavy discounts* 
Generally go for
DL: 50-90GiB
UL: <10GiGB

Feb 2012: 50GiB... Well, was kinda inactive month


----------



## theserpent (Mar 14, 2012)

Crossed 20 gigs this month,I cant understand this Airtels FUP.My limit is 5 gb but i crossed that still i was getting 1 mbps.Now since i needed to download a huge patch.Added speedbytes of 1 gb


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Crossed 20 gigs this month,I cant understand this Airtels FUP.My limit is 5 gb but i crossed that still i was getting 1 mbps.Now since i needed to download a huge patch.Added speedbytes of 1 gb



Whats the cost of plan? and upto how much you got 1mbps?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

Feb was quiet for me. Only around 10 gb download and 2gb upload.


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2012)

I avoid keeping the PC ON for downloading during summer (UL750), so just around 20GB a month.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 14, 2012)

march is quite good for me first time exceeded 3gb
download-25gb ( youtube video streaming 3hr daily)
upload-200mb


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 17, 2012)

I use Airtel 1699 plan with 75 GB for 2 Mbps nd i have already downloaded 60 GB this month.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 17, 2012)

i have used max 70gb in a month.. 
in feb 2012 it was 13gb.. 

i am using hathway..costs me 750per month


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 17, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i have used max 70gb in a month..
> in feb 2012 it was 13gb..
> 
> i am using hathway..costs me 750per month


Whats the speed and cost ..... is it unlimited(without fup)?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2012)

I m using 512KBps Broadband @450/month unlimited


----------



## nik911 (Mar 19, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I m using 512KBps Broadband @450/month unlimited




im using 512 too,unlimited and paying 550/m


----------



## Suvrojit (Mar 20, 2012)

nik911 said:


> im using 512 too,unlimited and paying 550/m



I'm using 512 kbps unlimited from BSNL costs Rs-750 per month but I download as much as I can..


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

Suvrojit said:
			
		

> BSNL costs 750gb/month


 750 GB every month? 

Rs.750 right?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 20, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> 750 GB every month?
> 
> Rs.750 right?



Yup right


----------



## dissel (Mar 21, 2012)

Monthly bandwidth usage 150gb+.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

dissel said:


> Monthly bandwidth usage 150gb+.



What do you dl so much?


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

Always on PC I guess. Mine is 169 DL 9 UL at this moment.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Always on PC I guess. Mine is 169 DL 9 UL at this moment.



Mention plan/speed iSP


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

*ISP:* BSNL 
*Plan:* 750UL
*Download:* 80GB
*Upload:* 5GB


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ how are u able to download 74 gb with 512kbps kept pc on 24X7?


----------



## coolpcguy (Mar 21, 2012)

Making good use of new plan that kicked in this month 

*i.imgur.com/6kMr5.png


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^^ how are u able to download 74 gb with 512kbps kept pc on 24X7?



Not really. You could download around 126 GB with 512KBPS speed, but in my case I getting 1MB speed.


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Mention plan/speed iSP




BSNL EVDO. Speed variable up to 2Mbps.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys tell me what do youll download so much??????



Spoiler



Isnt it not allowed over here


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys tell me what do youll download so much??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freewares


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> BSNL EVDO. Speed variable up to 2Mbps.



evdo is the cheapest value for money plan in india....how much speed do u get?


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

@tenida: Yeah, sharing is caring. 



pkkumarcool said:


> evdo is the cheapest value for money plan in india....how much speed do u get?




On an avg 1Mbps I guess, atm it's lingering around 500-600 Kbps.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2012)

still amazed 159gb is still unbelievable @1mbps...you rock..



Tenida said:


> Freewares



well i cant find freewares of 80gb on internet every month..


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

The lappie never shuts down except restarts.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> still amazed 159gb is still unbelievable @1mbps...you rock..
> 
> 
> 
> well i cant find freewares of 80gb on internet every month..



Well its *Free*-*Wares*=plenty of legit stuffs.


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

s or z?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 21, 2012)

^^Its like mask of Zoro


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> *ISP:* BSNL
> *Plan:* 750UL
> *Download:* 80GB
> *Upload:* 5GB



woooooooottttt! 
I am eyeing this plan, but not sure if this is a good idea [BSNL sucks, acc to *everyone*]. Sify Broadband is also available in my area (Garia, Kolkata-700084, to be exact). 
Which provider should i opt for buddy??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> still amazed 159gb is still unbelievable @1mbps...you rock..
> 
> 
> 
> well i cant find freewares of 80gb on internet every month..



+100.Maybe Movies of 80 gb :O


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> woooooooottttt!
> I am eyeing this plan, but not sure if this is a good idea [BSNL sucks, acc to *everyone*]. Sify Broadband is also available in my area (Garia, Kolkata-700084, to be exact).
> Which provider should i opt for buddy??



First of all, I'm getting 1MB speed even after finishing the 6GB limit of 750UL plan. Second, in my area (Kasba) BSNL broadband  is the most trusted.Even if it gets problem, lines man fixed within 2-3 hours  Shocked?? Yes its true!! As Broadband exchange control room is almost near to my house. So the service is like bullet speed. 
So,  I will suggest you to go for BSNL instead of Sify for this awesome service.Tkin also lives in garia and uses BSNL line.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish airtel could provide 512 after crossing My FUP.
Maybe they wont cos they have to sell there SpeedBytes and SOD


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 23, 2012)

yupp maybe....


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> First of all, I'm getting 1MB speed even after finishing the 6GB limit of 750UL plan. Second, in my area (Kasba) BSNL broadband  is the most trusted.Even if it gets problem, lines man fixed within 2-3 hours  Shocked?? Yes its true!! As Broadband exchange control room is almost near to my house. So the service is like bullet speed.
> So,  I will suggest you to go for BSNL instead of Sify for this awesome service.Tkin also lives in garia and uses BSNL line.




Too bad EVDO doesn't work in Kasba. The only place where I have experienced this.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Too bad EVDO doesn't work in Kasba. The only place where I have experienced this.



Yup. BSNL  technician said to me that EVDO is not that good in kasba....


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Not good? It simply don't show the tower. No way to connect, damn!!!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not good? It simply don't show the tower. No way to connect, damn!!!



I have no idea !!


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 26, 2012)

Tenida said:


> First of all, I'm getting 1MB speed even after finishing the 6GB limit of 750UL plan. Second, in my area (Kasba) BSNL broadband  is the most trusted.Even if it gets problem, lines man fixed within 2-3 hours  Shocked?? Yes its true!! As Broadband exchange control room is almost near to my house. So the service is like bullet speed.
> So,  I will suggest you to go for BSNL instead of Sify for this awesome service.Tkin also lives in garia and uses BSNL line.



so, BSNL it is, i'm going to apply for!  UL750!
BSNL exchange is just at a 5minutes cycling distance from my house! 



Skud said:


> Not good? It simply don't show the tower. No way to connect, damn!!!



same with my uncle's EVDO! (Chetla area).


----------



## vyral_143 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a TATA Indicom's time based plan. Its 4 years old plan. Plan says speed is upto 2Mbps. But from whenever I download stuff from official sites(Service Pack form Microsoft, iTunes from apple or drivers from AMD), premium filesharing accounts and mediafire I get speeds of around 1.3MBps to 3MBps . Once I had got as high as 5.66MBps. Whenever me and my bro sit on weekend for downloading we easily eat up 30GB of space of our hard-disk within 7-8 hours 
But since now my storage is limited and HDD price on sky nowadays downloading is limited.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7114/7019972431_3a3f13c3ee_z.jpg
March_2012 by rH1twick, on Flickr

And March is yet to end


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

@rhitwick
thats awesome u used 600gigs @1mbps connection

which ISP & plan?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

^Local cable. 2Mbps unlimited but actually they can't control their speed limit.

I get 350 to 400KBps constant speed in torrents.

And, if direct d/l it crosses 1MBps at times  best ISP ever.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 27, 2012)

wats the damage/month?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2012)

1600/-


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 31, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> 1600/-



worth it


----------



## IndianRambo (Apr 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Crossed 20 gigs this month,I cant understand this Airtels FUP.My limit is 5 gb but i crossed that still i was getting 1 mbps.Now since i needed to download a huge patch.Added speedbytes of 1 gb



what plan are u using? is it 1 mbps till 5gb for 499

Airtel has increased fup limit to 25gb for the 499 plan


----------



## macho84 (Apr 2, 2012)

My Bandwidth reached 116gb last Month. I had night unlimited plan.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> what plan are u using? is it 1 mbps till 5gb for 499
> 
> Airtel has increased fup limit to 25gb for the 499 plan



Yup your right even im getting 25 gig for around 500-600 a month a 1mbps .
Only for this reason airtel rocks. 

But i hate airtel 3g


----------



## mrintech (Apr 15, 2012)

* ISP: AirTel
* Plan: 30GB Plan
* Download: 30+ GB  (Have to add Bandwidth using AirTel Smartbytes)
* Upload: Don't know 

Will upgrade to 75 GB Plan this month


----------



## Tenida (Apr 15, 2012)

Upload- 2Gb
Download- 8GB


----------



## asingh (Apr 15, 2012)

Past 30 days:
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Transfer_April_2012.png


----------



## samiryadav (Apr 16, 2012)

300 GB PER MONTH VIA 2 DIFFERENT CONNECTIONS.
1.BSNL ULD 900 -- 4Mbps UPTO 8GB and 512Kbps beyond that unlimited.-- 150Gb.

2.bsnl 600 combo plus... upto 2Mbps.night unlimited.....around 150Gb.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 19, 2012)

MTNL 599 COMBO ...downloads around 50+ GB Per month , on limited hdd space of 160 GB but 2 TB on external storage


----------



## masterkd (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't check download and upload separately..total usage 70-120GB per month depending on how much time I am able to spend at home.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 20, 2012)

Currently using BSNL 900 ULD..and really happy that they've upgraded the POST usage limit from 256kbps to 512kbps !!

Currently Downloaded 22.6 GB..and yet 10 days for the month to end..


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 23, 2012)

Might be asking a dumb question....
but how will I figure out my usage??

Plan : BSNL 750UL
Speed: 1 MBPS till 8 GB and 512 KBPS after 8 GB
IP: Starts with 117.........

Please help me to figure out my usage.


----------



## lucky_chouhan (Apr 23, 2012)

*pzy.be/t/2/7days.jpg

Airtel Broadband Rs. 849/ month @ 1 Mbps till 75GB beyond 512 Kbps.


----------



## digit.sh (Apr 23, 2012)

Plan - Bsnl BBG FN600:
2mbps
Night unlimited 02:00 to 08:00
2.5GB/month day usage.

Last month I downloaded almost 100GB, uploaded - 15GB



I really think internet should be unlimited, always.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 23, 2012)

Shankar9822 said:


> Might be asking a dumb question....
> but how will I figure out my usage??
> 
> Plan : BSNL 750UL
> ...



If you have the BSNL SELFCARE Account then log into it and check your monthly bandwidth usage.

Else if you are using a router, simply enable TRAFFIC MONITOR - it will record all your UPLOAD and DOWNLOAD sizes.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

MTS Mblaze
8-10Gb @ 999/- a month~


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 25, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> If you have the BSNL SELFCARE Account then log into it and check your monthly bandwidth usage.
> 
> Else if you are using a router, simply enable TRAFFIC MONITOR - it will record all your UPLOAD and DOWNLOAD sizes.



I do not have any User ID for the BSNL Selfcare portal.....
Where can I get one?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 25, 2012)

For North Region the website is selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in. But I don't have an idea about South region. I guess it should be selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in...not sure...if u find a website simply register on it. Your account will be activated within 2-3 working days.
If you don't find anything suitable then do as said by @montsa007, coz that's the best solution with bsnl ppl.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

lucky_chouhan said:


> *pzy.be/t/2/7days.jpg
> 
> Airtel Broadband Rs. 849/ month @ 1 Mbps till 75GB beyond 512 Kbps.



75 GB HOW .I get 25 gb for 500 rs 75 gb would really be nice.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 26, 2012)

@serpent how u got 25gb dude u said only 5gb fup?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ Now there giving me .It seems Airtel has updated FUP for everyone i guess cause that guy is getting 75 gigs for 850.


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 27, 2012)

I tried calling the Customer care to get my Portal ID but..........
had to call up almost 15 times but I never got connected....
will try it out today again


----------



## techiemaharaj (Apr 28, 2012)

Shankar9822 said:


> I tried calling the Customer care to get my Portal ID but..........
> had to call up almost 15 times but I never got connected....
> will try it out today again



That will  remain a problem. 
The BSNL website says the people from Bengaluru can access the portal after 23/4/2012.

You can visit the SELFCARE page and register your self there. This will ask common details (name, no., CUSTOMER ID,email etc.) during registration. After registration most likely the BSNL guy should call you..


----------



## Shankar9822 (Apr 29, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> That will  remain a problem.
> The BSNL website says the people from Bengaluru can access the portal after 23/4/2012.
> 
> You can visit the SELFCARE page and register your self there. This will ask common details (name, no., CUSTOMER ID,email etc.) during registration. After registration most likely the BSNL guy should call you..



Yeah! registered for the Self Care Portal and waiting for the authentication....
Thanks for the help!


----------



## KDroid (Apr 29, 2012)

Earlier consumption was about 15-20 GB. 

Now, I've entered 12th & cut down my internet hours to a large extent. Got a limited plan. 

60,000 MB @ Rs. 3000
Plan to use it for about a year.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2012)

Yipee GOT Airtel 3g unlimited plan for 1 month only for these holidays @rs 2000/month yesterday its giving 3-3.6 mbps constantly.Can stream 1080p without buffering.Now downloading a lot....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Unlimited ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 29, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Earlier consumption was about 15-20 GB.
> 
> Now, I've entered 12th & cut down my internet hours to a large extent. Got a limited plan.
> 
> ...



speed?



serpent16 said:


> ^^ Unlimited ?



yepp without FUP!! paid extra at airtel service centre..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> speed?
> 
> 
> 
> yepp without FUP!! paid extra at airtel service centre..



Enjoying Downloading .


----------



## KDroid (Apr 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> speed?



512 kbps


----------



## Shankar9822 (May 1, 2012)

Finally got my portal ID from the BSNL Customer care....
It was a pain in the back to get it...


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 1, 2012)

Shankar9822 said:


> Finally got my portal ID from the BSNL Customer care....
> It was a pain in the back to get it...



Great..!! Now see check out your monthly bandwidth and post it here !


----------



## lucky_chouhan (May 1, 2012)

ISP: AIRTEL 1Mbps (75GB FUP after 512 Kbps)
Rental: 749/month (Retention Plan)
*DATA DU- 92GB in 15 DAYS*

[url="*pzy.be/v/2/aprildu.jpg"][img]*pzy.be/t/2/aprildu.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Darth Vader (May 2, 2012)

BSNL 1350 Combo
4 mbps upto 20GB and then 512 kbps.

It's 2nd May and I'm getting 512 kbps


----------



## mitraark (May 10, 2012)

Yay i can download torrents 

*i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww152/mitraark/10mbpstorrentblurred-1.jpg

</brag>


----------



## clmlbx (May 10, 2012)

lucky_chouhan said:


> ISP: AIRTEL 1Mbps (75GB FUP after 512 Kbps)
> Rental: 749/month (Retention Plan)
> *DATA DU- 92GB in 15 DAYS*
> 
> [url="*pzy.be/v/2/aprildu.jpg"][img]*pzy.be/t/2/aprildu.jpg[/url][/IMG]



what does retention plan mean.. how is it so cheap..


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> what does retention plan mean.. how is it so cheap..



Yeah.Exactly how 75GB FUP FOR 1MBPS..then 512 kbps later.256 KBPS is understandable.



mitraark said:


> Yay i can download torrents
> 
> *i715.photobucket.com/albums/ww152/mitraark/10mbpstorrentblurred-1.jpg
> 
> </brag>



10 mb/sec HOW!!!!!!


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 13, 2012)

Used up 25 Gb of my bandwidth and its only the 13th day of the month !!
BSNL ULD 900 UL.
Downloaded a torrent of 14 gb torrent...took 4 days to complete as i had crossed the 8 gb limit already !! So downloaded at the speed of 50-55kbps


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 13, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Used up 25 Gb of my bandwidth and its only the 13th day of the month !!
> BSNL ULD 900 UL.
> Downloaded a torrent of 14 gb torrent...took 4 days to complete as i had crossed the 8 gb limit already !! So downloaded at the speed of 50-55kbps



what did u download of 14gb?


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> what did u download of 14gb?


Mass Effect 3 !! 
First game that I am playing on my brand new SAPPHIRE HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 !


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah.Exactly how 75GB FUP FOR 1MBPS..then 512 kbps later.256 KBPS is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> *10 mb/sec HOW!!!!!!*


Cable, most probably Alliance, they got some killer plans. And also caches torrents, my friend downloads game at 15mbps at times.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 13, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Mass Effect 3 !!
> First game that I am playing on my brand new SAPPHIRE HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 !



cool enjoy gaming! U saved 1.2k congrates


----------



## ritvij (May 13, 2012)

my last month usage stats- 57.1 GB 
btw guys can i get airtel broadband in gorakhpur.. i have to suffer from bsnl at 750/month.. FUP. 1Mbps till 6 gb then again 512 kbps..


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> cool enjoy gaming! U saved 1.2k congrates


Thanks buddy !


----------



## mitraark (May 14, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah.Exactly how 75GB FUP FOR 1MBPS..then 512 kbps later.256 KBPS is understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 mb/sec HOW!!!!!!





tkin said:


> Cable, most probably Alliance, they got some killer plans. And also caches torrents, my friend downloads game at 15mbps at times.



Nope , fortunately torrents seem to work now in my hostel at college  That's from a private tracker called BitHUmen.

Alliance Cable Broadband is good , it does give ~ 10 MB/s speed on selective torrents , no it does not "cache" the torrents , it merely lets everyone on its internal network peer the torrent via its LAN and not through the whole internet , which lets people to download torrents seeded by people in the network at the speed of the LAN [ 100 mbits , ~ 12.5 MB/s , 15 MB/s was probably a spike experienced by your friend ] The service is limited as you can  only download at such high speeds if someone else on the cable network is seeding it , still , very good and useful.


----------



## lucky_chouhan (May 18, 2012)

Start Date 	Download (MB)

Mon Apr 23 00:14:02 GMT+05:30 	7442.1875

Tue Apr 24 00:21:33 GMT+05:30 	9245.507

Wed Apr 25 23:30:32 GMT+05:30 	9554.042969

Thu Apr 26 08:48:47 GMT+05:30 	7156.816406

Fri Apr 27 2215 GMT+05:30 	8352.285156

Sat Apr 28 0615 GMT+05:30 	1924.404297

Sun Apr 29 20:40:49 GMT+05:30 	9213.847656

Mon Apr 30 22:48:43 GMT+05:30 	6770.859375

Tue May 01 23:49:27 GMT+05:30 	8407.373047

Wed May 02 22:58:04 GMT+05:30 	5008.037109

Thu May 03 00:38:36 GMT+05:30 	2857.871094

Fri May 04 01:23:43 GMT+05:30 	3511.005859

Sat May 05 00:41:50 GMT+05:30 	8659.521484

Sun May 06 11:22:03 GMT+05:30 	2200.898438

Mon May 07 00:40:20 GMT+05:30 	7631.748047

Tue May 08 10:34:59 GMT+05:30 	2381.894531

Wed May 09 04:33:06 GMT+05:30 	795.9082031

Thu May 10 12:13:41 GMT+05:30 	265.8007813

Fri May 11 11:11:01 GMT+05:30 	568.1347656

Sat May 12 08:05:08 GMT+05:30 	791.2109375

Sun May 13 00:25:55 GMT+05:30 	10436.36719

Mon May 14 11:18:15 GMT+05:30 	7780.400391

Tue May 15 11:17:45 GMT+05:30 	2456.40625

Wed May 16 07:21:40 GMT+05:30 	2335.439453

	125747.9679 MB

*Billing Cycle: 23 - 22
Till DU: 122.80 GB*


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 18, 2012)

lucky_chouhan said:


> Start Date 	Download (MB)
> 
> Mon Apr 23 00:14:02 GMT+05:30 	7442.1875
> 
> ...



which plan..


----------



## lucky_chouhan (May 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> which plan..



Airtel Broadband 749/Month (1 Mbpstill 75 GB after 512 Kbps)
Retention Plan


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jun 7, 2012)

For some reason, my ISP is giving me downloading speeds of around ~400KB/s on my 1Mbps connection. I'm really enjoying it.

Just downloaded 6GB of data yesterday.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 7, 2012)

buddy airtel is not present in your city


ritvij said:


> my last month usage stats- 57.1 GB
> btw guys can i get airtel broadband in gorakhpur.. i have to suffer from bsnl at 750/month.. FUP. 1Mbps till 6 gb then again 512 kbps..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2012)

This is what I used on by BSNL ULD 625 Combo. Download rig is down from quite some time, did this on my main gaming rig

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Capture-2.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 25, 2012)

I no more know what I would download if I ever get a connection with really good speed.

Even with my 1Mbps UL connection, PC stays switched off, most days.

 

When I don't get what more to d/l I get HD of everything I ever liked. Even that is almost done now


----------



## sid25290 (Jul 29, 2012)

approx 100 gb with mtnl fup800


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 8, 2012)

200gb+(mostly youtube videos in hd)
ISP- Railtel(indian railways ISP
Plan-I get around 8-15 mbps. Its free, truly unlimited(no caps)


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2012)

Free ?
Only for Indian Railway Employes ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Free ?
> Only for Indian Railway Employes ?


No, they offer out at few places, in northern india, very few places.


What about alliance?


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 8, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Free ?
> Only for Indian Railway Employes ?


Yes its only for Indian Railway's employees. Its one of the perks offered by them to their employees.

@*tkin* Nope the scenario has changed and now railtel is there in almost every zone of indian railways including kolkata.


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Yes its only for Indian Railway's employees. Its one of the perks offered by them to their employees.
> 
> @*tkin* Nope the scenario has changed and now railtel is there in almost every zone of indian railways including kolkata.


IRS exam here I come. Will ex employees get them?

And no 2, what is their coverage, they can't be placed throughout kolkata.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 8, 2012)

80GBs Max
Stupid effin BSNL 750, Pune


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

July was little low total bandwidth used was only 61GB (1Mbps)..damn the speed issue


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> IRS exam here I come. Will ex employees get them?
> 
> And no 2, what is their coverage, they can't be placed throughout kolkata.


Nope only in the railway offices and railway colonies(garden reach etc.). Home connections are only provided to officer grade employees. AFAIK its not given to the ex-employees as its only present in railway colonies and offices. But nevertheless for current employees its a great perk. Great bandwidth(around 8-20 MBPS) and its completely free. Even the pings on gaming servers are decent(60-80). Mumbaikars are sure to get even better pings as most of the gaming servers are located in Mumbai itself.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 8, 2012)

^proud to be a railway employee


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 8, 2012)

i have 750UL+ and this is last month usage  according to my bill.
Usage Charges
Description Units in KB 
Broadband Day Usage 63080635 
BB Night Usage (2AM-8AM) 15353968 
Total 78434603


----------



## Revolution (Aug 9, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> ^proud to be a railway employee



Damn,missed the opportunity.
Saw the add on parer for Railway Employment Exam but the was end. 
Though any Govt Job all about luck I guess.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

hard to believe that some here are actually basing their life long career choice based on getting an unlimited broadband plan.rest assured that whatever you think now once you settle in life type of broadband plan will be the least of your worries.

P.S.the biggest reason for considering career in railways/PWD is the under table income.you can become a crorepati within a few years even if you are a clerk(that's right!!).


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 9, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> hard to believe that some here are actually basing their life long career choice based on getting an unlimited broadband plan.rest assured that whatever you think now once you settle in life type of broadband plan will be the least of your worries.
> 
> *P.S.the biggest reason for considering career in railways/PWD is the under table income.you can become a crorepati within a few years even if you are a clerk(that's right!!*).


Well that is subjective and debatable but i guess this is not the place to do it..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

i have a lot of experience regarding govt offices & know examples from crorepati clerks to corrupt DMs.if anyone say that people join govt services especially like railways,PWD etc for better career prospects or servicing the nation 90% of the time it is a lie(rest 10% falls in endangered naive/honest category).most probably why indian railways(& indian roads) are in such a bad shape.even ticket window clerks earn lakhs scamming TATKAL tickets.

anyway my point was about career choice based on such a factor like broadband plan.i guess it is the fault of young age here.


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ Ha ha, not me, my plan is to stick with software companies, and to go abroad, or just go abroad a few years later to do a masters in comp science, then I'll get proper speeds.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 10, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> hard to believe that some here are actually basing their life long career choice based on getting an unlimited broadband plan.rest assured that whatever you think now once you settle in life type of broadband plan will be the least of your worries.
> 
> P.S.the biggest reason for considering career in railways/PWD is the under table income.you can become a crorepati within a few years even if you are a clerk(that's right!!).



Lol!
U totally get it wrong.
First of all I'm not a High Profile ppl like other in forum.
I'm just a simple Electrician(AKA Current Missteree). 
Was working at a private factory.
So,Railway Employment even if as a Motorman or at any technical post at railway is good for me.

Everything is relative in this world.
Railway Employment may be big for me but for someone the post of Microsoft CEO may means nothing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2012)

didn't know that & i am guessing you have an ITI diploma  still if you are willing to compromise a bit with ethics(if you know what i mean) any job in railways can get you good money.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep,Electrician from Tollygunge ITI .
And any Railway job(if I get) is good me.


----------



## rohit32407 (Aug 11, 2012)

@*Revolution* Railways is a good option since its a steady job. Don't rely on the scenario that whitestar has mentioned, trust me it isn't as common as some people might think.
@*whitestar_999* Your statement is too generalised. I have been in and around railways for past 24 years and I am yet to see a clerk who is crorepati. Most people join railways because it offers you a decent salary, train passes, nice home to live in and many other perks which are rare in most of the jobs in our country. So to generalise the intention of anyone going for a govt. job as of being corrupt is not right in IMO. The on-site experience you get after getting selected in IES is valued even outside raiways. many people from railways have taken voluntary retirement and have gone for private sector where they actually are earning lacs and crores in and outside of india. not everyone gets in for "under the table" income. Some get in for perks, some for the "so-called" pride of govt. job(which is bogus in my opinion), some get in railways or any other govt. job just because they don't like the corporate work culture and yes some do get in for "under the table" money.

P.S. This debate is anyway irrelevant to this thread so I will stop this argument here from my side.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for going off topic.
Sorry if I hurt someone.


----------



## suvajit (Sep 3, 2012)

PLAN - MTS MBLAZE night unlimited 303
download - 24.98 GB
upload - 5.96 GB
total - 30.94 GB


----------



## Baker (Sep 3, 2012)

am using... airtel 
1150 per month
4 mbps till 40gb after 512kbps


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Dec 16, 2012)

Download - 350GB
Upload - 127GB
2MBPS Total Unlimited!


----------



## macho84 (Dec 16, 2012)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Download - 350GB
> Upload - 127GB
> 2MBPS Total Unlimited!



Which service provider how much per month


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Dec 24, 2012)

Its Our Local Provider And I Am Paying 2000Rs Per Month With No FUP!


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2012)

My year 2012 at a glance.
Not a bad year IMO.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

rhitwick: March 2012 has 133 speed and Dec 2012 has 21 speed..is that change in plan? u must have used 24x7 coz 
with 21kBps speed i can't achieve 92.GB (DL+UL)


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 24, 2012)

On March I was in Mumbai on 2Mbpps UL plan
Now, I'm in Kolkata on 1Mbps UL plan.

The speed is avg considering 24*7. And, yes my PC is always on. At times even when I go home for 2-3 days its left on with d/l.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2012)

downloaded 57gb till now


----------



## macho84 (Dec 28, 2012)

I usually download 100-120gb per month

Planning to upgrade for more bandwidth for temp fast download

2 connection 1 limited day usage and opp in night

Another unlimited with fup 30gb

Now average 140gb per month


----------



## Indirajayan (Dec 31, 2012)

*BSNL BB Home Combo ULF900*

Bandwith(Download Speed):4Mbps upto 8GB/256Kbps beyond 8GB

Monthly Charges:Rs.900/Including Telephone Rent with Free calls(MCU)400

Download/Upload Limit(MB/GB)Per Month:Unlimitted


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 7, 2013)

Mtnl 2mbps xpress 1500 non combo unlimited

Download last month: 60.13gb
Upload last month   :  4.69gb

It could have been more but my plan was activated middle of month...speed was turned down to 1.13mbps.


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (Jan 10, 2013)

Airtel Turbo 80 GB @ 4mbps,

used complete 80 gb,

now waiting for next billing cycle.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 10, 2013)

SpectraNet 1Mbps UL , without any FUP.
Approx usage  : 150 GB/month.
Majority of my bandwidth goes to YouTube and Gaming.

Mobile PLan : 600MB/21 Days VodaFone.
Primary Usage : Social Networking and Internet Radio.
Approximate Usage : 300-400/ Month.


----------



## macho84 (Jan 10, 2013)

macho84 said:


> I usually download 100-120gb per month
> 
> Planning to upgrade for more bandwidth for temp fast download
> 
> ...



Last 2 weeks Max download 168gb


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

120 gB download- 
unlimited


----------



## macho84 (Mar 16, 2013)

macho84 said:


> I usually download 100-120gb per month
> 
> Planning to upgrade for more bandwidth for temp fast download
> 
> ...



Even i am surprised to see i have consumed 330gb last month through tikona new connection 4mb unlimited 

This month until last bill cycle maxed out to 435gb.

I'm running out of disk space need to come down a bit. But for price it's worth.


----------



## pacificb0y (Mar 24, 2013)

*i have in2 cable broadband (hinduja group) 
day time speed is 1 mbps /night 2 mbps

no speed capping ,no FUP, no downtime

monthly download -240 to 260 GB 

Amount of Data downloaded in march -308 gb
uploaded - 100 gb 
ping 40 ms

Maximum Day time speed -125 KB (From 8 to night 10 ) 1mbps
Night Time speed  - 240 KB (From 10 to morning 8 ) 2mbps

I pay 1270 Rs monthly 
City - Vadodara*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 25, 2013)

MTNL Xpress Combo 2mbps till 12GB then 512kbps unlimited

February
Uploaded---------------1.9GB
Downloaded------------21GB

From 1st March to 25th March
Uploaded ------ 3.1GB
Downloaded --------26GB


----------



## macho84 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am running out of space due to heavy download 

Jan 330gb
Feb-mar till 14th -431gb
Till date: 250gb still 2 weeks in hand.

Close to 1tb in 3 months awesome but eating my space and current for this. Will slow down once all the data i needed is downloaded.

200-250gb a good to go deal at 1.5k


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol, get a 10 TB HD and buy me one. I'm in near same situation


----------



## macho84 (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, get a 10 TB HD and buy me one. I'm in near same situation



I already own 8Tb and 700gig in bluray

Still archiving


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 1, 2013)

macho84 said:


> I am running out of space due to heavy download
> 
> Jan 330gb
> Feb-mar till 14th -431gb
> ...




thats good u seem toh the heaviest downloader which plan/isp/cost?


----------



## Ravi. (Apr 1, 2013)

Approximately 25 gb.
Plan - Bsnl home combo 800


----------



## theterminator (Apr 2, 2013)

Tikona broadband

speed: first 10GB at 2Mpbs , then unlimited at 750Kbps.

Avg DL+UL = 50GB/month since 15 months. I only have a 160 GB hard drive


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 2, 2013)

Reach BB(Excell Media)  1100rs/month

speed 15Mbps -UL( no FUP)

Avg DL+UL~120-150GB


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

Airtel 1400 + Tax 
80Gig @ 4Mbps , 256 kbps post FUP. 
strangely I have crossed that limit only twice in one year


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

is this thread about who fills their harddrive the fastest? 

MTNL 1000 / month , 1mbps FUP  100Gb on average, download and delete ( so the govt cant jail me for ....... )


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

Broadband connection gone. Now have Vodafone 3G. 5 GB FUP limit. Yet to cross.



RCuber said:


> strangely I have crossed that limit only twice in one year



:facepalm


----------



## RCuber (Apr 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> :facepalm



Reasons for my lower bandwidth requirement would be that I am playing more games and watching less movies. And games, I am buying instead of "downloading" 



NoasArcAngel said:


> is this thread about who fills their harddrive the fastest?
> 
> MTNL 1000 / month , 1mbps FUP  100Gb on average, download and delete ( so the govt cant jail me for ....... )


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 2, 2013)

these days very less due to low hardisk space normally  150 gb..

*i.imgur.com/7q6HhZV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0VRGhQl.png


----------



## sksundram (Apr 3, 2013)

ISP : Spectranet (New Delhi)
Plan: 1.5 Mbps UL (No FUP)
Cost: Rs 1049/month

1 Mbps plan was for the first 2 months
Later I migrated to the 1.5 Mbps plan which is continued for the past 2 months and is my current plan.

Where my Bandwidth goes? : downloading Video tutorials,Watching YouTube videos


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

my monthly usage can be anything from 40gb to ~300gb. I got nothing to download except 3-4 movies a month and watching youtube videos.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 8, 2013)

Plan : BSNL Unlimited 850
Feb + Mar + April
DL : 43.5 GB
UL : 5.59GB


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 8, 2013)

almost 20gb per month with bsnl? seems it is pretty uninterrupted at your location. which is?



quagmire said:


> Plan : BSNL Unlimited 850
> Feb + Mar + April
> DL : 43.5 GB
> UL : 5.59GB


----------



## quagmire (Apr 9, 2013)

^Bangalore buddy.. I can actually download more, but I decide to draw the line after 1GB per day..


----------



## macho84 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have downloaded 380GB and counting


----------



## quagmire (Apr 9, 2013)

^ In one month?


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

macho84 said:


> I have downloaded 380GB and counting



In just 9 days??? I am not amazed by speed, but how you find so much stuff to download. I have nothing left to download.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 9, 2013)

that is why. in UP, the situation is worse or have they started using the term BSNL for worse? 



quagmire said:


> ^Bangalore buddy.. I can actually download more, but I decide to draw the line after 1GB per day..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

avtar2008 said:


> In just 9 days??? I am not amazed by speed, but how you find so much stuff to download. *I have nothing left to download.*



did u download the whole internet in ur pc?


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't downloaded whole internet,but all those things that I need.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

From 1st april not more than 100MB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

avtar2008 said:


> In just 9 days??? I am not amazed by speed, but how you find so much stuff to download. I have nothing left to download.



be creative  .. you will lots of stuffs to download for sure 



Zangetsu said:


> did u download the whole internet in ur pc?



lol .. he will needa data center - probably the largest one in the whole world.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 11, 2013)

*i49.tinypic.com/qoah61.jpg

idea 3g..and please dont ask how much it costing me..no broadband availability in my area only 2g and 3g...


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 15, 2013)

macho84 said:


> I have downloaded 380GB and counting



In a month??


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 15, 2013)

Almost 80GB a month


----------



## Theodre (Apr 15, 2013)

Me and ma bro make sure that it is 100+ GB in every month  There was months we touched more than 200+ but now  a days, there is nothing much to download  ( it still be above 100 GB though  )


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 15, 2013)

Local broadband
700/ month.
1mbps unlimited
2mbps night (11-8)
Downloaded 32 gb till now


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ VFM deal 



NikiNfOuR said:


> Me and ma bro make sure that it is 100+ GB in every month  There was months we touched more than 200+ but now  a days, there is nothing much to download  ( it still be above 100 GB though  )



and you are on which ISP with what plan ?


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ VFM deal



Yes,


----------



## macho84 (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally 463GB for the last month


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Yes,



Pacenet/DigiCableis is your ISP ? just checked their website but I can't see any tariff or rates/plan description .. can you post a link for the same ?


----------



## quagmire (Apr 17, 2013)

macho84 said:


> Finally 463GB for the last month




:eeksign:  463 GB?  You need a 1TB hard disk every 2 months!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> :eeksign:  463 GB?  You need a 1TB hard disk every 2 months!



Yes...hardcore downloader owns 4~12TB of HDD


----------



## macho84 (Apr 17, 2013)

Already have 9tb and still can rip via bluray


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes...hardcore downloader Pirate owns 4~12TB of HDD



Le Correction


----------



## amjath (Apr 17, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Local broadband
> 700/ month.
> 1mbps unlimited
> 2mbps night (11-8)
> Downloaded 32 gb till now



What is this local broadband means bro. Awesome plan BTW


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 17, 2013)

amjath said:


> What is this local broadband means bro. Awesome plan BTW



the broadband provided by your cable-wallah


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

the main issue with local cable wallah's is ( those who gives connection via LAN ) spreading of viruses/trojans as soon as you hook up into the network .. seen this happening with Alliance BroadBand. So need to use security suite all the time for protection all the time.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> the broadband provided by your cable-wallah



can u please elaborate cause if someone available here in chennai i will contact him



topgear said:


> the main issue with local cable wallah's is ( those who gives connection via LAN ) spreading of viruses/trojans as soon as you hook up into the network .. seen this happening with Alliance BroadBand. So need to use security suite all the time for protection all the time.



WTH really


----------



## ratul (Apr 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> the main issue with local cable wallah's is ( those who gives connection via LAN ) spreading of viruses/trojans as soon as you hook up into the network .. seen this happening with Alliance BroadBand. So need to use security suite all the time for protection all the time.





amjath said:


> WTH really



yes, even my ISP had this problem 2-3 yrs back, i used to get many messages during the day of Kaspersky's Firewall blocking certain attacks, whose IP addresses were in the same range as i had, it seem to me that it's not the ISP itself, but it'd be related to some lame networking rules setup by you ISP, which allowed all the connections in your subnet to connect with each other, just like it's in normal LAN network, but after that he has extended his shop (i now see a dedicated room in his office full of CISCO swtiches, earlier it used to be just a small cabinet.. ), the problem seems to have vanished, guess he has implemented a proper setup now.. .


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> can u please elaborate cause if someone available here in chennai i will contact him
> 
> :



Ask your tv operater.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2013)

^ I'm using dth and local tv cable operator dont have internet for himself, seeing these issues i'll stick with big ISP's


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ I'm using dth and local tv cable operator dont have internet for himself, seeing these issues i'll stick with big ISP's



Then look for other providers, ask neighbours.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2013)

nickaustin said:


> Then look for other providers, ask neighbours.



Air tel I can't live with 256 kbps post Fup crap. No reliance,  no sify no hath way


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

ratul said:


> yes, even my ISP had this problem 2-3 yrs back, i used to get many messages during the day of Kaspersky's Firewall blocking certain attacks, whose IP addresses were in the same range as i had, it seem to me that it's not the ISP itself, but it'd be related to some lame networking rules setup by you ISP, which allowed all the connections in your subnet to connect with each other, just like it's in normal LAN network, but after that he has extended his shop (i now see a dedicated room in his office full of CISCO swtiches, earlier it used to be just a small cabinet.. ), the problem seems to have vanished, guess he has implemented a proper setup now.. .



good to know ISPs ( specially the local ones ) has changed such lame practice of their's.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 20, 2013)

MTNL  Freedom 795 Combo

DL : 54605.4MB
UL : 10828.9MB

Used up too much this month due to MTNL 2Mbps Glitch causing Free 2Mbps even after plan limit exceeded


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone reliance BB user here...!!!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 21, 2013)

+1
way back i just inserted the wire in the system and then found that it got infected and i was unable to install an anti virus in it (initially it was without any av). formatted the system, installed av and then only inserted the wire 



topgear said:


> the main issue with local cable wallah's is ( those who gives connection via LAN ) spreading of viruses/trojans as soon as you hook up into the network .. seen this happening with Alliance BroadBand. So need to use security suite all the time for protection all the time.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

these Local cable guys should use some dedicated hardware or a linux based OS on the so called server pc for providing net connection and if they do use windows OS they should stop watching/using pr0n and all those malicious sites and apps for the ske of their customers but most of them not prepare to do so sans a few.


----------



## macho84 (Apr 22, 2013)

Last week total Of 81GB


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> the main issue with local cable wallah's is ( those who gives connection via LAN ) spreading of viruses/trojans as soon as you hook up into the network .. seen this happening with Alliance BroadBand. So need to use security suite all the time for protection all the time.


 well, i use pacenet and havent found a problem, plus i use it via wifi so no threats.:thumbup:



topgear said:


> Pacenet/DigiCableis is your ISP ? just checked their website but I can't see any tariff or rates/plan description .. can you post a link for the same ?



Its not on the website, i asked the cablewalla directly, he told me two plans within my budget of 700, a 512 one and 1mbps one (which i use now).
Damn they should put these things on websites


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2013)

> plus i use it via wifi so no threats


that's like saying getting electric shock from sony tv is safer than getting electric shock from samsung tv!if local network is infected then it doesn't matter whether you connect through lan,wifi or bluetooth,it is all the same.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that's like saying getting electric shock from sony tv is safer than getting electric shock from samsung tv!if local network is infected then it doesn't matter whether you connect through lan,wifi or bluetooth,it is all the same.



Still, never got warnings on trend micro.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 23, 2013)

probably trend micro detect network as not safe/infected & blocked all attempts in advance so no notifications.many firewalls now-a-days do this so as to keep notifications to minimum.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 23, 2013)

^ maybe, or the network doesnt have trojans, either of two.


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ the connection comes to your pc through a lan cable without the need of any modem ? can you see any other pc on network ?



nickaustin said:


> well, i use pacenet and havent found a problem, plus i use it via wifi so no threats.:thumbup:
> 
> Its not on the website, i asked the cablewalla directly, he told me two plans within my budget of 700, a 512 one and 1mbps one (which i use now).
> Damn they should put these things on websites



seems some local ISPs ( read cable wallah ) has really improved over time  but still has the bad habit of not upading websites properly like many e-tailers.


----------



## .jRay. (Apr 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ the connection comes to your pc through a lan cable without the need of any modem ? can you see any other pc on network ?



Yes, it comes through a lan cable. I do not see any other pc in the network exept mine.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 24, 2013)

These local ISP's are not secure. I am using a local broadband, which is prepaid and they provide static IP address to each customer, and they start stop internet based on the IP. When my validity expires they stopped internet, untill I recharge my account. So few days ago my validity expires and I did not recharge it as I will not be available for 1 week. Now what I did is I just changed my ip address to a different address and boom, I got internet.

Later I found that the network is not at all secure, anyone can install sniffing tools, can do any hack attempt as it is LAN.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2013)

that is why using a router is always recommended even for cable broadband.simply select local ip range in router as different from that of your cable broadband with NAT/firewall enable & you have a relatively secure local network separated from cable lan by your router hardware firewall.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 24, 2013)

Never had a cable broadband 

So Safe


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 24, 2013)

*s21.postimg.org/4oc1nb2p3/Untitled.png

Our university unblocked torrents( and everything that they restricted) on 20 Apr and you can see clear bump in my bandwidth usage in last 4 days. Happy torrenting to me


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

you should have mentioned the name of the university .. some students here might want to enroll  anyway, any special reason why all the restriction has been lifted ?


----------



## avtar2008 (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in kurukshetra university,haryana. Exam/practicals(don't know exactly what) of M.phil/M.tech department is started, So, to help them in their studied work,they are provided full access during exam time in hostel. And luckily my room is near their boundary wall, so I got signals from their wifi access point.BTW,Restrictions are still there in all other boys hostels.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the info and now I got a more clear picture


----------



## macho84 (Apr 26, 2013)

14GB/day


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2013)

macho84 said:


> 14GB/day



Somebody ban this guy for posting like this. JK


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> These local ISP's are not secure. I am using a local broadband, which is prepaid and they provide static IP address to each customer, and they start stop internet based on the IP. When my validity expires they stopped internet, untill I recharge my account. So few days ago my validity expires and I did not recharge it as I will not be available for 1 week. Now what I did is I just changed my ip address to a different address and boom, I got internet.
> 
> Later I found that the network is not at all secure, anyone can install sniffing tools, can do any hack attempt as it is LAN.


*cough* haxorware *cough*


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

at last free cable Internet  where we can't get even free wifi.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> at last free cable Internet  where we can't get even free wifi.



free means 64kbps plan with FUP


----------



## digitlover (Apr 28, 2013)

dl-1.7tb till today this month
ul-7.52gb 
plan-neon plan for cc @32mbps
dl speed usually 2.5 mbps to 3.5mbps.
Cybercafe owner . Dl mostly through filehost and torrent . Upload done while downloading torrents


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2013)

digitlover said:


> dl-1.7tb till today this month
> ul-7.52gb
> plan-neon plan for cc @32mbps
> dl speed usually 2.5 mbps to 3.5mbps.
> Cybercafe owner . Dl mostly through filehost and torrent . Upload done while downloading torrents



So u use all the bandwidth and give users very little  jk

I took me almost 1 min to load Google homepage in a internet cafe


----------



## macho84 (Apr 28, 2013)

165Gb still17 days to go


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

digitlover said:


> dl-1.7tb till today this month
> ul-7.52gb
> plan-neon plan for cc @32mbps
> dl speed usually 2.5 mbps to 3.5mbps.
> Cybercafe owner . Dl mostly through filehost and torrent . Upload done while downloading torrents



so how much you need to shell out for this ?


----------



## macho84 (Apr 29, 2013)

It's bit complex


----------



## digitlover (Apr 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> so how much you need to shell out for this ?



I pay 5800 permonth and my this plan is only for downloading cybercafe stuffs  and there are 12 comp so i share another  28 mbps connection to my all users they get around 2-3 mbps .this plan cost 2000. I am looking to upgrade my downloading plan in two months as there are big games and apps coming like thief 4, assasins creed black flag , splinter cell blacklist and more


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

I download around 4 to 5 GB form Vodafone 2G unlimited plan @ 194 with 2GB FUP. After crossing the FUP, I get 6 to 8 KBps. I keep downloading stuff 24x7 in PC or in cell phone that's why the consumption is high (keeping in mind the bandwidth). In my first year at college, I used to download 6 to 7 GB data daily and was so banned from the internet lab.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

digitlover said:


> I pay 5800 permonth and my this plan is only for downloading cybercafe stuffs  and there are 12 comp so i share another  28 mbps connection to my all users they get around 2-3 mbps .this plan cost 2000. I am looking to upgrade my downloading plan in two months as there are big games and apps coming like thief 4, assasins creed black flag , splinter cell blacklist and more



2k for 28 mbps and 5.8k for 32 mbps !!! ?? looks weird .. if possible do post a link of the tariff chart .. 28 mbps at 2k sounds very good  btw, if there any fup or data cap applicable to these plans ?


----------



## nginx (Apr 30, 2013)

digitlover said:


> dl-1.7tb till today this month
> ul-7.52gb
> plan-neon plan for cc @32mbps
> dl speed usually 2.5 mbps to 3.5mbps.
> Cybercafe owner . Dl mostly through filehost and torrent . Upload done while downloading torrents



Which ISP is this?



amjath said:


> So u use all the bandwidth and give users very little  jk
> 
> I took me almost 1 min to load Google homepage in a internet cafe



Most cybercafes do this I think lol. No wonder when I visit one in case of an emergency on the road, it takes 5 mins to open a webpage  It was faster than this back in the dial up days. Of course there are some shitty cybercafes like the one in my neighborhood which shares a 256kbps connection between 10 computers and calls it "broadband".


----------



## digitlover (May 6, 2013)

Well the isp is aorg started forcc owners in vashi ...In the 28 mbps plan there is a usp of25 gb after it  at
4.8 mbps for another 25 gb afterthat unlim at 2mbps


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

for 2k with 50 GB FUP and 2 mbps unlimited afterwards the plan looks good enough.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 13, 2013)

bump....


----------



## mitraark (Jun 14, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> These local ISP's are not secure. I am using a local broadband, which is prepaid and they provide static IP address to each customer, and they start stop internet based on the IP. When my validity expires they stopped internet, untill I recharge my account. So few days ago my validity expires and I did not recharge it as I will not be available for 1 week. Now what I did is I just changed my ip address to a different address and boom, I got internet.
> 
> Later I found that the network is not at all secure, anyone can install sniffing tools, can do any hack attempt as it is LAN.



Unfortunately that's true but if you're carefull and have a decent Anti virus installed it will ward off  any malicious attack.

In my cable network changing IP address doesn't work as I have to log in with a username password, and If i use a different IP it gices an error message IPMISMATCH


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 15, 2013)

1May to 31May- 85GB used


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

digitlover said:


> Well the isp is aorg started forcc owners in *vashi* ...In the 28 mbps plan there is a usp o*f25 gb after it  at
> 4.8 mbps for another 25 gb afterthat unlim at 2mbps*


Why this ISP is not in Kharghar 
Navi-Mumbai is at the mercy of MTNL.


----------



## chris (Nov 25, 2013)

*webhostingneeds.com/tmp_fp/bw_usage.png

53 GB Last Month
75 GB for this month upto 25th Nov 2013. I downloaded CoD Ghosts two times this month. First installed Single player, steam deleted it and downloading it again. many have this problem. if you install MP first, it work perfectly.

BSNL  ULD 800.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 25, 2013)

Around 65 GB pm
BSNL ULD 950
4mbps till 8 gb 512kBps onwards...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

Beam 15MBPS plan
15MBPS till 50GB 2MBPS after FUP
52GB per month approx.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 25, 2013)

I downloaded 53 GB today between 2 PM and 5: 45 PM.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 25, 2013)

Luffy said:


> I downloaded 53 GB today between 2 PM and 5: 45 PM.


You mean 5.3GB , right ?


----------



## chris (Nov 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You mean 5.3GB , right ?



He got 100 Mbps connection, Only Ambani and Luffy have that type of connection in india


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 26, 2013)

^^Luffy is still not fully utilizing his institute's 100mbps connection.i downloaded the same amount(53gb) in same time using my institute's 50mbps connection 6 years ago.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Luffy is still not fully utilizing his institute's 100mbps connection.i downloaded the same amount(53gb) in same time using my institute's 50mbps connection 6 years ago.



must be in NIT/IIT


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Beam 15MBPS plan
> 15MBPS till 50GB 2MBPS after FUP
> 52GB per month approx.


Nice...price?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 26, 2013)

inr899, 2mbps, 8gb fup. going to upgrade it from next cycle to 1099, 15gb


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 26, 2013)

How to calculate monthly Download/Upload of data?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> How to calculate monthly Download/Upload of data?



The ISP's themselves provide that or if you have utorrent it shows the monthly Download/Upload of data.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Luffy is still not fully utilizing his institute's 100mbps connection.i downloaded the same amount(53gb) in same time using my institute's 50mbps connection 6 years ago.



i went easy this time because i got some animes via torrent having average speed of 4 MBps. Else i go for downloads from filesharing sites only. This gets me 8-12 MBps easily.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2013)

Downloaded 54.3 GBs within 2 hours today (1:30 PM -3:30 PM) 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12810&d=1385581360


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 30, 2013)

nothing new, Dl'ed 60 GB today under 3 hours 



screen shot after downloading completed
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12832&d=1385757112


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> nothing new, Dl'ed 60 GB today under 3 hours


post your speedtest result


----------



## R2K (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffy said:


> nothing new, Dl'ed 60 GB today under 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is possible only under 2 conditions.
 The server was located in the next room or you own an ISP in this country ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2013)

R2K said:


> This is possible only under 2 conditions.
> The server was located in the next room or you own an ISP in this country ?



3rd possibility is studying in nit or IIT


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Plan : 
BSNL ULD 950
4mbps till 8 gb 512kBps onwards...

Usage : about 12-20 GB p.m


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 2, 2013)

Broadband Packages « SmartLink Broadband Services Pvt Ltd
Such amazing plans!

*smartlinkbroadband.com/index.php/services/broadband-packages/
Such amazing plans!


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 2, 2013)

Plan: 
MTNL Xpress 800
2Mbps upto 18GB and 512Kbps thereafter.
Usage: 40-50GB p.m.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> post your speedtest result



See my sig.

another 50 GB in 3 hours today 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12873&d=1386003861


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Luffy said:


> See my sig.
> 
> another 50 GB in 3 hours today



one question : what are you downloading this much ?  please dont lie


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> one question : what are you downloading this much ?  please dont lie



If I were him I will be downloading full blu ray copies


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> one question : what are you downloading this much ?  please dont lie



games and anime


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

seriously .. this thread does not belong to the Chit Chat section so what's the point in searching for Luffy's location if he does not want to share. Leave him be and stick with the thread topic. No more offtopic posts.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

Max FUP for 15MBPS Plan is 50GB which is more than sufficient but sometimes only I need more than 50GB.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 6, 2014)

Plan: 
MTNL Xpress 650
2Mbps upto 12GB and 512Kbps thereafter.
Usage: 10-20GB p.m


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 6, 2014)

topgear said:


> seriously .. this thread does not belong to the Chit Chat section so what's the point in searching for Luffy's location if he does not want to share. Leave him be and stick with the thread topic. No more offtopic posts.




Honestly this thread should be moved to Chit chat section


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2014)

Why this topic is dead?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 28, 2014)

i reduced my consumption to 15-20 GB/month.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 28, 2014)

MTNL freedom 795
2mbps till 10gb . 512kbps afterwards 

Usage :20-30gb
This month shooted up to 70gb :0


----------



## coolvivs (Mar 29, 2014)

Using private broadband service from local provider airtech @ 250 (night plan) 

Bandwidth Used this month starting from 9 may and still counting
DL = 26.23 GB
UL = 830.76 MB


----------



## 50103 (Apr 3, 2014)

Have BSNL EVDO UL 750 plan

I download around 70 to 80GB per month.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 3, 2014)

^your location?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2014)

Max FUP for 15MBPS Plan is 50GB which is more than sufficient for me but sometimes only I need more than 50GB.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2014)

downloaded ~15 GB anime today.


----------



## chris (Apr 4, 2014)

50103 said:


> Have BSNL EVDO UL 750 plan
> 
> I download around 70 to 80GB per month.



No bandwidth/speed limit for BSNL EVDO UL plan ? Last time when i have problem with BSNL line man said about it, i thought it was some low bandwidth/costly thing like 3G. Can you please post a speedtest result (speedtest.net) ? Anyone know if EVDO is ok for gaming ?

I was downloading 80 GB on Dec 2013, 72 GB on Jan 2014, last two months, i was out of gaming. So 17 GB on Feb, 19 GB on March. This month i am downloading Battlefield 2 Bad Company i purchased few months ago for $1. I am on BSNL Broad Band UL-800


----------



## Superayush (Apr 13, 2014)

I am Fuped...airtel 15gb 4mbps...might need to upgrade plan soon maybe it's barely half month cycle...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/98JpHi4.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION],you use some bsnl unlimited plan,right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 13, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/98JpHi4.jpg



which plan/ISP? I need this type of plan for home connection


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION],you use some bsnl unlimited plan,right?


Well then he must be paying a boatload, because any BSNL plan below 6k goes to 512kbps


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2014)

To all, yes, BSNL, unlimited, without any FUP. So 2 mbps. ALWAYS 

And no I don't pay a boatload, cause parents have some bloody connection with them. Somewhere around 2k mark p.m


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> To all, yes, BSNL, unlimited, without any FUP. So 2 mbps. ALWAYS
> 
> And no I don't pay a boatload, cause parents have some bloody connection with them. Somewhere around 2k mark p.m



Wow, that plan costs 9k+, even I don't get discounts like that.

PS: My mother is working as a SDE in bsnl.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 14, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],he has jugaad at local exchange.it's not that hard assuming you know what to do.post FUP speeds are software controlled at local exchange & a slight change in settings by "mistake" or "testing" will remove the FUP speed limit.


----------



## Ironman (Apr 16, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> To all, yes, BSNL, unlimited, without any FUP. So 2 mbps. ALWAYS
> 
> And no I don't pay a boatload, cause parents have some bloody connection with them. Somewhere around 2k mark p.m



I am Trying But i cant seem to find the person i should talk to !

Just like you advised


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 24, 2014)

DL ~200 GB 
UP ~ 2GB :/ UP speed isn't good.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ Plan details ?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ Plan details ?



asking me?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> asking me?


Obviously


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^


 this confused me 

well this is my plan  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> To all, yes, BSNL, unlimited, without any FUP. So 2 mbps. ALWAYS
> 
> And no I don't pay a boatload, cause parents have some bloody connection with them. Somewhere around 2k mark p.m



LOL i pay 1650 and get DL speedsd like 1MBps without FUP.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2014)

Really nice plan .. can't be better for a wireless connection


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> Really nice plan .. can't be better for a wireless connection



this is what is keeping me alive. i have a pentiumD, 2GB RAM and a 210. you can guess how helpless i would feel without this


----------



## prince11211 (Jun 18, 2014)

BSNL 1425 ULD  D.l : 60 GB avg; U.L : 10 GB. 
need to maintain torrent ratio at pvt trackers still less.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 18, 2014)

50 GB approx download and 500 MB max upload - Tikona 2 MBPS Rs. 3600 every quarter.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 19, 2014)

2.5 GB per month in 3G Mobile Data.
40 GB per month in USB Dongle.


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

250 GB easy.


----------



## ajroxx16 (Jun 19, 2014)

800 plan
1Mbps till 6 gb then 512 Kbps.
Avg. Monthly download: 50-60 GB (Laptop), Never measured (PC).


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

ax3 said:


> wow, u ppl download so much ... bt how do u or on which medium, u ppl  store this much data ??? & do u use the same hdd 2 store &  download ??? coz i lost mine 4tb hdd & data aswell ...



a single 4 tb hdd?? that is not adviceable. here's what i do, play games once done remove, tv show and movies same


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

ajroxx16 said:


> 800 plan
> 1Mbps till 6 gb then 512 Kbps.
> Avg. Monthly download: 50-60 GB (Laptop), Never measured (PC).


Is this a BSNL plan? How good it is after FUP?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2014)

ax3 said:


> wow, u ppl download so much ... bt how do u or on which medium, u ppl  store this much data ??? & do u use the same hdd 2 store &  download ??? coz i lost mine 4tb hdd & data aswell ...



Download in laptop hdd, store in external hdd. once it fills up, buy another one. I download selected things only thats why couldn't delete them once watched.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Is this a BSNL plan? How good it is after FUP?



Yes BSNL ULD800+ tax
like he said 1Mbps till 6gb then 512 kbps. I dont know what you mean by how good it is after fup.
I'm using it, 6gb ends in 2 days


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Yes BSNL ULD800+ tax
> like he said 1Mbps till 6gb then 512 kbps. I dont know what you mean by how good it is after fup.
> I'm using it, 6gb ends in 2 days


I meant the 512kbps, is it good for browsing??


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> I meant the 512kbps, is it good for browsing??



I have the same speed, till browsing its fine but downloading can be a headache.. takes about 5 hours to download 800 Mb..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

amjath said:


> Yes BSNL ULD800+ tax
> like he said 1Mbps till 6gb then 512 kbps. I dont know what you mean by how good it is after fup.
> I'm using it, 6gb ends in 2 days



better switch to rs 675 plan. 512kbps flat.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> I meant the 512kbps, is it good for browsing??



it is ok for browsing unless you want to open websites with heavy graphic contents simultaneously. 512kbps plan is not good for downloading although i have done 30gb this month but that is still low compared to most here.


----------



## SunE (Jul 28, 2014)

>300 GB easily 

Reliance UL 4 mbps @ Rs.2700+tax quarterly. 

Very satisfied with the plan. I don't really download that many torrents but the ones I do are very large in size and most of the bandwidth goes in playing games and streaming YouTube in HD.

Plus I have a lot of devices using the connection.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> better switch to rs 675 plan. 512kbps flat.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


30GB will solve my purpose 
But I will need it for BF3 et all


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 29, 2014)

125GB DL + 125GB UL (1:1 seed), on 786kbps connection.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2014)

30GB DL + 20GB UL , on 15MBPS connection.


----------



## seamon (Jul 29, 2014)

bssunil said:


> 30GB DL + 20GB UL , on 15MBPS connection.



What's the point of having a 2mbps post-FUP connection if that's all you download?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> What's the point of having a 2mbps post-FUP connection if that's all you download?



That's the norm there.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> What's the point of having a 2mbps post-FUP connection if that's all you download?



Once I experienced 15MBPS then after FUP I dont like downloading at 2MBPS. It looks very slow to me that's why...


----------



## amjath (Jul 29, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> better switch to rs 675 plan. 512kbps flat.
> .



Hoping some day BSNL upgrade its speed


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 30, 2014)

310gb download + 41 gb upload this month on bsnl 3g with 9-14mbps


----------



## armada_red (Jul 30, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> 310gb download + 41 gb upload this month on bsnl 3g with 9-14mbps


Woah!! How much do you pay up for the bsnl 3g connection?


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2014)

armada_red said:


> Woah!! How much do you pay up for the bsnl 3g connection?



i guess 750 + tax evdo connection

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> 310gb download + 41 gb upload this month on bsnl 3g with 9-14mbps



where do u live under BSNL tower??


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Used just 70991284 KB / 67 GB last month


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 30, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> 310gb download + 41 gb upload this month on bsnl 3g with 9-14mbps



This is something which I am not aware. Please elaborate.


----------



## superman01769 (Jul 30, 2014)

100gb download 1gb upload local internet 2mbps 1000/-


----------



## swatkats (Jul 30, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Once I experienced 15MBPS then after FUP I dont like downloading at 2MBPS. It looks very slow to me that's why...



Well that's where the ISP earn. and you are wasting 550 odd rupees on your connection. 



swatkats said:


> The whole FUP plans are S#!t. People don't get it.
> 
> 1.Some people mostly say 60% just subscribe to 15mbps plans just to download files fastly even though they hardly download ~40Gb and however finish the Remaining FUP by month end. This makes it a 50GB plan which comes around 500 rupees inc tax if this such plan is offered in the market. Means, Customers are at loosing end up by paying double for which they don't use.
> 
> ...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 30, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> This is something which I am not aware. Please elaborate.



*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/183089-mtnl-1650-plan-best-3g-plan-ever.html

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> i guess 750 + tax evdo connection
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



actually bsnl speed is really good here towers are great even i have 2-3 bars speeds reach 1MB/s easily better than any private operators


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

swatkats said:


> Well that's where the ISP earn. and you are wasting 550 odd rupees on your connection.



So I need to download 50GB in 10 days afterwards download using 2MBPS right... I hope the post FUP speed should be at least 4MBPS minimum...


----------



## swatkats (Aug 1, 2014)

bssunil said:


> So I need to download 50GB in 10 days afterwards download using 2MBPS right... I hope the post FUP speed should be at least 4MBPS minimum...


If you are asking like that, how will the company earn 400 crores Every year? 
Switch to Pioneer mate, its available in West, East and Central zone of Hyderabad. you will get what you want.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 2, 2014)

I find MTNL vs BSNL rivalry a punishment to Delhi/Mumbai users. For once I thought of giving this a try, but well....a Delhi SIM not of much use in Delhi itself. I seriously don't get why isn't there any good *mobile* plan with at least 1mbps FUP instead of the pathetic 512kbps ?

I'm still looking for a way to replace my current Photon Plus plan@20 GB per month.....wait for it, FUP @153kbps(~14 kilo *Bytes* per second average speeds)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2014)

swatkats said:


> If you are asking like that, how will the company earn 400 crores Every year?
> Switch to Pioneer mate, its available in West, East and Central zone of Hyderabad. you will get what you want.



Is Pioneer Available in Moulali area?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 2, 2014)

160GB+ on 2mbps. 

- - - Updated - - -

actually, now we are getting 7mbps.. thats why


----------



## swatkats (Aug 2, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Is Pioneer Available in Moulali area?


Do i work for Pioneer? Call their customer care


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 3, 2015)

^watching tv series (outside india), youtube, audio streaming..
 torrents download (movie, songs, software, Comics, porn, books, magazines), torrents upload..
Games download (1 game size ~ 4/8/16/32/50 gb)
I don't save data after watching any of these, if required download again with new version (software etc)/better quality (video,audio etc)
But some things are really important and can't waste too much time on downloading, like games I don't delete it. 

that's why bandwidth is high


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2015)

60GB DL + 40GB UL , on 15MBPS connection...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

141 GB at home last month (BBG Combo ULD 845)


----------



## rj27 (Apr 3, 2015)

192 GB last month on Mtnl 3G delhi sim using on Bsnl Network. Getting stable 8 mbps 98% time in month. All this much only when getting time on weekends for downloading while 2-3 hrs in early mornings on weekdays coz of job.

It's such a blessing for working people who get limited time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 3, 2015)

^^where?i am using same sim/plan but connection speed varies(only HSPA,no HSPA+) & it disconnects quite often.


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2015)

Around 50GB minimum by limiting my downloads


----------



## rj27 (Apr 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^where?i am using same sim/plan but connection speed varies(only HSPA,no HSPA+) & it disconnects quite often.



Using it near Gurgaon but mine is more of a rural area. Bsnl 3G has started at my place only around 6 months back only & I bet there are hardly any other user in my area with an Mtnl sim with 1650 recharge.

They have done a really great job here in terms of network here, hell my landline broadband used to have downtime more. Speeds here are even better than Vodafone 3G which gives 4-5 mbps day/night & idea 3G which gives around 10 mbps night & 3-4 mbps day speeds.

Touchwood Bsnl 3G has been consistent 7.5 to 8 mbps anytime of day/night with occasional drops to 6 mbps. Using with a Huawei E8231 for past 4 months & have got rid of my bsnl broadband & a Wisp broadband I had for backup. Hoping to touch the 200 GB barrier this month to find out if they top up the limit again


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 4, 2015)

they do but you have to send email(see 1st page of mtnl 1650 thread here).


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 4, 2015)

Continuing at just 75-80 GB average per month for past four months


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 5, 2015)

~150gigs without any real downloading as it's shared by 4 laptops + 5 cell phones.



Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/4266415860.png


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoiler



*s22.postimg.org/5q4717t29/Untitled.png



10Mb/s Unlimited 1450 RS /month  BBNL banglore


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vhFQjLF.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 5, 2015)

[MENTION=57895]Rajesh345[/MENTION],i can understand 369713mb download but 485313mb upload,seems like you were acting as a seedbox for some pvt torrent tracker.


----------



## singleindian (Apr 5, 2015)

Rajesh345 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only dream of this


----------



## sygeek (Apr 5, 2015)

rj27 said:


> 192 GB last month on Mtnl 3G delhi sim using on Bsnl Network. Getting stable 8 mbps 98% time in month. All this much only when getting time on weekends for downloading while 2-3 hrs in early mornings on weekdays coz of job.
> 
> It's such a blessing for working people who get limited time.


MTNL gives 3G unlimited plans? And here BSNL doesn't even give 1Mbps unlimited.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2015)

Stuck at 15GB/month on college wifi these days. DL'ing games or watching long Youtube videos is not an option


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2015)

Data usage of 98GB last month. From a 512Kbps BSNL connection


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Data usage of 98GB last month. From a 512Kbps BSNL connection



that must be a nightmare


----------



## warrior123 (May 19, 2015)

Around 150GB. On Hathway 50MBPS plan, 1MBPS post FUP.


----------



## warrior123 (May 19, 2015)

ax3 said:


> [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] ... wooow ... [MENTION=305600]warrior123[/MENTION] ... wooow ...  do ppl use only 1 hdd to download & other use ??? or have separate hdd for only downloading ... & how do u maintain it ???


I have 3 WD 2TB hard drives which  are full of movies and TV shows.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> I have 3 WD 2TB hard drives which  are full of movies and TV shows.



imagine the day when all of them go kaput


----------



## warrior123 (May 19, 2015)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] Not much problem as long as my important files are safe. I have put them in cloud.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

earlier, when i was in Kolkata, i used BSNL 2MBps UL Night Combo plan. Data was free 2-8AM. 

i used about 80-110GB on an avg each month. Once they had a system error which calculated night data. we got a bill for 22k that month. 

after dad and me finished talking, i was like 

after me and the billing dept guy at the BSNL office finished talking, he was like  



now i have 16MBps connection. I use ~30-40GB data per month. Except when DL'ing games. then it goes to 70-80GB.


----------



## warrior123 (May 19, 2015)

Did you pay the 22k? Which connection you are using at present and in which area?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2015)

Around 60GB DL/40GB UL. On ACT 20MBPS plan, 3MBPS unlimited post FUP.


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2015)

warrior123 said:


> Did you pay the 22k? Which connection you are using at present and in which area?



obviously not. it was a system error which was promptly corrected by the staff. 

Pune. Spectranet Fiber.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 19, 2015)

Even Alliance , Meghbela and Wishnet Broadband service sucks sometimes here at Kolkata. At least BSNL with its crap is still reliable(within our DUM DUM Telephone exchange)presently. They repair or sort out any issues within next day if you lodge a complaint.
I consume nearly 30~35GB of data download/upload per month.
Plan : *BSNL BBG Home Combo ULD 1445 (2Mbps till 20GB--->FUP--->1Mbps thereafter unlimited)per month.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2015)

i got bsnl bills not once but twice for around 75k.first time i think i made a record of sort as the highest broadband bill in the entire district till that time.reason was that i opted for 500 night ul plan in application form but the processing officer gave me 250 no night ul plan.even after knowing that i continued using it as 500 plan because it was their mistake not mine & i was ready to take the case to consumer forum & using rti(this was back in early 2008). after talking it out with the main guy(2nd highest ranking bsnl official in district) bill was revised to 1500.Second time it happened because of system error where my night free download was counted as billable even when plan was 500 night ul(this was in another district) & again it was revised to 550 after a visit to accounts officer in main bsnl exchange of the district.


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i got bsnl bills not once but twice for around 75k.first time i think i made a record of sort as the highest broadband bill in the entire district till that time.reason was that i opted for 500 night ul plan in application form but the processing officer gave me 250 no night ul plan.even after knowing that i continued using it as 500 plan because it was their mistake not mine & i was ready to take the case to consumer forum & using rti(this was back in early 2008). after talking it out with the main guy(2nd highest ranking bsnl official in district) bill was revised to 1500.Second time it happened because of system error where my night free download was counted as billable even when plan was 500 night ul(this was in another district) & again it was revised to 550 after a visit to accounts officer in main bsnl exchange of the district.



oh dear 

you swindled BSNl out of a lotta money


----------

